#ubuntu-bd 2011-05-17
<aniruddha> কেউ আছেন?
<aniruddha> হ্যালো!
<Tuhin> Hi all
<Tanvir> Hey Tuhin. :)
<Tuhin> hi
<Tuhin> how r u doing?
<Tuhin> got Ubuntu11 ?
<Tanvir> Fine, you?
<Tuhin> okay
<Tanvir> Yeah, I am in Ubuntu 11.04, but in 10.10 look.
<Tuhin> hmm Gnome classic?
 * Tanvir doesn't like the Unity.
<Tanvir> Yeah.
<Tuhin> i m waiting for mint11
 * Tanvir is waiting for Gnome 3.
<Tanvir> (For normal installation)
 * Tanvir does not prefer a PPA hack.
<Tuhin> try Mint 11 when it is out
<Tuhin> all ubuntu users who dont like unity is getting mint11 RC
<Tanvir> Mm.
<Tuhin> the final version will be out in 1-2 week
<Tuhin> waiting for Mint11 Final
<aniruddha_linux> কেউ আছেন?
<Tanvir> aniruddha_linux, বলুন।
<Tuhin> strange people
<Tanvir> Heh..
<Tanvir> I deal with this kind of attitude quite often. :P
<Tanvir> Anyway going to sleep. Good night. :)
<Tuhin> bye
#ubuntu-bd 2011-05-21
<ashickur-noor> কেউ কি আছেন?
<ashickur-noor> ভাই কেমন আছেন?
<kalpurush> এইতো ভাই
<kalpurush> তোমার কি খবর ?
<ashickur-noor> এইতো ভালই আছি
<ashickur-noor> আপানারা IRC তে বসেন জানান না কেন?
<ashickur-noor> আমি তো জানতামই না
<kalpurush> আমি আজ মাত্র আসলাম উবুন্তুতে
<kalpurush> এর আগে আসতাম না
<ashickur-noor> linuxbd তে আইসেন
<kalpurush> নরমালি ফেডোরাতে থাকি সবসময়, ফেডোরার মিটিং এ এটেন্ড করতে হয় 
<ashickur-noor> ফেডোরা কোন চ্যানেলে?
<kalpurush> linuxbd te to shudhu tmi r ami ar keo nai
<kalpurush> fedora, fedora-meeting
<kalpurush> .fas kalpurush
<kalpurush> fedora-meeting a keo nai
<kalpurush> meeting thake sat r wed te
<ashickur-noor> ভাই এটা কি বাংলাদেশী না আন্তর্জাতিক?
<kalpurush> universal
<ashickur-noor> বাংলাদেশের টা নাই
<ashickur-noor> ইংরেজিতে বকবক করতে ভালা লাগে না
<kalpurush> bangladesher tay keo thake na
<kalpurush> fedora-bangladesh, fedora-bd
<ashickur-noor> মেইল করলাম মেইলিং লিস্টে
<kalpurush>  তোমার মেইল অনেক আগেই দেখছি কেও রিপ্লাই দেয় নাই
<ashickur-noor> আমিতো আপনার সাথে কথা বালর সময় করলাম
<kalpurush> এর আগেও তো একটা মেইল দেখছিলাম মনে হয় 
<ashickur-noor> বলতে পারি না
<ashickur-noor> স্বাগতম
<Tanvir> ধন্যবাদ। :)
<ashickur-noor> আমাদের কমিউনিটির আর সদস্য কোথায়?
<kalpurush>  আর কেও নাই ?
<ashickur-noor> না
<ashickur-noor> আমি আপনি আর কালপুরুষ
<ashickur-noor> আসেন এখানে নিয়মিত হই তাহলে আবার জমবে
<kalpurush> আমি রেগুলার হতে পারব
<kalpurush> কিন্তু অন্যদের খবর কি ?
<ashickur-noor> তা জানি না
<kalpurush> দুজনে তো আমরা প্রায়ই কথা বলি
<ashickur-noor> এক এক করে সবাই আসলে তো ভরে যাবে
<Tanvir> আমি এই চ্যানেলে প্রায় চব্বিশ ঘণ্টাই অবস্থান করি। কয়েক মাস আগে একুশে ভাইকে দেখতাম ..
<Tanvir> তাছাড়া তারুণ্য ভাইও এখানে মাঝে মাঝেই আসেন।
<Tanvir> কিছুদিন ধরে তুহিন নামের একজন আসছেন.. এছাড়া তেমন কাউকে দেখা যায় না।
<kalpurush> হুমম
<Tanvir> বাঙালির আইআরসি সচেতনতা এখনও আসেনি।
<kalpurush> আমি কিছুদিন যাবত ঢু মারতেছি
<kalpurush> কাওকে পাইনা বলে থাকি না :(
<Tanvir> উইকিপিডিয়ান হিসেবে আমি প্রায় ৪০/৪৫টা চ্যানেলে থাকি সবসময়।
<Tanvir> আমাদের বাংলা উইকিপিডিয়ার একটি চ্যানেল আছে, #wikipedia-bn ; সেখানে অবস্থান করতে পারেন।
<abhi_69> হ্যালো
<abhi_69> কেউ আছেন কি এখানে?
<abhi_69> বট ছাড়া কেউ আছেন কি?
<abhi_69> hello
<abhi_69> anybody here?
<kalpurush> are abhi vai j
<abhi_69> @kalpurush: hi
<kalpurush> abhi_69
<abhi_69> aslam
<abhi_69> একটু ঢুঁ মারতে
<abhi_69> বাকি সবাই কই?
<kalpurush> hi
<kalpurush> আছেন কেমন ভাই ?
<abhi_69> এইতো
<abhi_69> বৃষ্টি হচ্ছে
<abhi_69> টিনের চালে বৃষ্টির শব্দ শুনছি
<abhi_69> মানে আমি শহরের বাইরে এসেছি একটু
<kalpurush> ওহ
 * kalpurush ঘুম পাচ্ছে ঘুমাতে যাই, সবাইকে আল্লাহ হাফেজ
<ashickur-noor> ঠিক আছে
#ubuntu-bd 2011-05-22
<abhi_69> howdy?
<ashickur-noor> আজকে অনেকে এসেছেন
<kalpurush> হুমম
<kalpurush> সবাই চুপ
<kalpurush> :(
<ashickur-noor> জানি না কেন
<ashickur-noor> tarunno ভাই আপনি কি আছেন?
<kalpurush> আছে কিন্তু invisible
<ashickur-noor> আমি তো দেখতেছি
<tarunno> ইনভিজিবল নয়
<tarunno> এটাকে Away বলে
#ubuntu-bd 2012-05-14
<maqtanim> join #blua
#ubuntu-bd 2012-05-15
<arafat> anybody there ?
<arafat> Hello
<toufique> Hi
<toufique> Anybody here?
<kaziweb> hello
<kaziweb> is there any one to talk?
<kaziweb> I'm here for the first time.
#ubuntu-bd 2012-05-16
<toufiqueimam> Hi
<toufiqueimam> Anybody there?
#ubuntu-bd 2012-05-17
<ring> hi tanvir
<Goutam> আগে থেকেই উপস্থিত হয়ে গেলাম, যদিও সবসময় হয়তো থাকবো না কম্পিউটারের সামনে। সবাইকে শুভেচ্ছা।
<sagir42> সালাম
<sagir42> কেউ আছেন?
<Pritimoy> হ্যালো সবাই
<Pritimoy> আই আর সি তে আজ প্রথম, এটা ট্রায়াল পিরিওড
<Pritimoy> কারেন্ট গেল!
<tuxboy> Anyone?
<tuxboy> anyone?
<sagir42> আমি আসছি। 
<sagir42> কিন্তু কাউকেতো পরিচত মনে হচ্ছে না। 
<sagir42> আসসালামু আলাইকুম
<ashickur-noor> সালাম
<ashickur-noor> কেউ কি আছেন?
<Pritimoy1> পরিচিত সবাই ১১ টায় আসবে
<prism> কখন থেকে বসে আসি
<ashickur-noor> মিটিং কয়টায় ছিলো?
<prism> রাত ১১  :D
<prism> 11
<ashickur-noor> ধুর
<ashickur-noor> দাওয়াত মিস করলাম
<ashickur-noor> আসলেই উন্মাদ হয়ে গেছি
<prism> হে হে 
<sagir42_> কিসের দাওয়াত।
<ashickur-noor> বিয়ের
<ashickur-noor> চাইনিজ ফুড ছিলো
<prism> yamee 
<ashickur-noor> হ ভাই
<ashickur-noor> ১১ টায় আরও একটা মিটিং আছে
<ashickur-noor> কেমন লাগে কন দেখি
<prism> আরেকটা কি  ?
<ashickur-noor> মোজিলিয়ান দের
<prism> হম 
<ashickur-noor> আপনার কি হাল?
<arafat> এখানে কি বাংলা লেখা যায় ?
<prism> বিদুত এর অভাব ভাই  :(
<ashickur-noor> ভাই আপনি কে @arafat
<arafat> আইআরসি চ্যানেলে আমি নতুন
<ashickur-noor> বাংলাই তো লিখছি আমরা
<sagir42> আমিও নতুন আরাফাট ভাই। 
<arafat> আমি আরাফাত রহমান arafatbd.net
<ashickur-noor> বরং ইংরেজি লিখলে মেজাজ গরম হয়
<sagir42> আমি সগীর হোসাইন খান। 
<sagir42> আমাকে তেমন কেউই চিনে না। 
<ashickur-noor> পরিচয় পর্ব পরে করবা নি
<ashickur-noor> হ হ
<ashickur-noor> সগীর ভাইরে কেউ চিনেই না
<ashickur-noor> যাক বাবা এই ব্যক্তিত্যরে আমি চিনি
<ashickur-noor> :)
<prism> আশিক ভাই আপনি কে যেন  :P
<arafat> সগীর ভাই কে আমিও চিনি না LOL
<ashickur-noor> স্বাগতম @Ayon
<ashickur-noor> যে যারে চিনি না
<ashickur-noor> এই কাজ করেন
<ashickur-noor> '/whois name'
<ashickur-noor> '' ছাড়া
<sagir42> আচ্ছা আশিক ভাই আপনি নাহয় আমাকে চিনেন। 
<sagir42> কিন্তু আমাকে কি বেশী মানুষ চিনে। 
<sagir42> তাই আমি এই কথা বলেছি। 
<ashickur-noor> nah
<sagir42> গরীবকে কেন কষ্ট দেন। 
<ashickur-noor> ওই মিঞা
<ashickur-noor> কি কইতাছেন?
<arafat> সগীর ভাই কি নির্বাচনে দাড়াবেন নাকি ?
<ashickur-noor> :P
<tuxboy> Englishz please!
<tuxboy> Beg the droid users
<arafat> এইটা আবার কি কন ? @tuxboy
<sagir42> চিন্তা করতেছি দাড়াবো। 
<ashickur-noor> অনিরুদ্ধ আইছে
<sagir42> আমি ছারা আর কাউরেই তো ভালো মনে হয় না। 
<sagir42> :D
<tuxboy> Hello?
<Ayon> কেমন আছেন সবাই ? :)
<ashickur-noor> আইয়া কইতাছে ইংরেজি লিখতে
<ashickur-noor> @tuxboy
<ashickur-noor> Goto ur PC
<sagir42> @tuxboy r you from another country or you don'
<prism> engregi :D
<ashickur-noor> Please
<sagir42> dont have bangla font
<sagir42> ?
<tuxboy> Nopes
<sagir42> আপনার কি বাংলা ফন্ট আছে টাক্সবয়?
<tuxboy> Pc iscl unusable right now
<ashickur-noor> আলহামদুলিল্লাহ @Ayon ভাই
<ashickur-noor> @tuxboy Metting is on 11pm
<arafat> ভাল আছি @Ayon
<Ayon> আমি আজই প্রথম IRCতে
<tuxboy> OK
<tuxboy> Bye
<ashickur-noor> যা বাবা ইংরেজি ইউসার গেছে
<sagir42> অয়ন ভাই আমিও আজকে প্রথম
<arafat> গেল গা ? মাইন্ড খাইলো নাকি ?
<sagir42> তবে সেই আটটা থেকে বার বার নক করতেছি্ 
<sagir42> তানভির ভাই কই। 
<sagir42> আমি চলে গেলাম। 
<sagir42> ভাত খেতে যাবো। 
<sagir42> ১১ টায় বিদ্যুত বিভাগ রাজি থাকলে দেখা হবে। 
<arafat> আমারও ক্ষুধা লেগেছে
<ashickur-noor> সবাই রাতের খাওয়া সেরে আসি তাইলে
<ashickur-noor> আরও ৫৮ মিনিট আছে
<ashickur-noor> :)
<ashickur-noor> আমিও উঠলাম
 * ashickur-noor খাইতে গেলো
<toufique> আসসালামু আলাইকুম
<toufique> দেরিতে আসলাম নাকি?
<arafat> ওয়ালাইকুম আসসালাম @toufique
<arafat> না, মিটিং তো ১১ টায় হবার কথা
<Ayon> আমিও গেলাম , হলের ডাইনিং বন্ধ হৈতে দেরি নেই বেশি :)
<arafat> আমরা আগে ভাগে একটু গেজাইতেছিলাম
<toufique> ও
<arafat> কারো কারো ক্ষুধা লেগেছে তাই 
<prism> আমার   !!
<tareq_> hello all
<tareq> কেউ কি এসেছেন ?
<maqtanim> hello tareq?
<tareq> আদনান ভাই কেমন আছেন ?
<maqtanim> hello ashickur-noor , Ayon , kaziweb, Tanvir !
<tareq> সময় মত বিদ্যুৎ মহাশয় নাও থাকতে পারে
<Ayon> স্বাগতম @maqtanim
<maqtanim> hello Ayon,  
<maqtanim> is it Ayon khan from Linux Mint bd?
<Ayon> না ভাই , আমি তেমন পরিচিত কেউ না :)
<Ayon> অন্য অয়ন :)
<tareq> পরিচিত না হলেও সমস্যা নাই
<tareq> পরিচয় হয়ে গেল
<tareq> ইয়ো নির্ঝর
<nirjhor> hi :)
<maqtanim> I m confused is it a 'yes' or 'no'
<tareq> হাই @nirjhor
<tareq> আলাপ জমছে না
<nirjhor> hi
<nirjhor> ami to chakra te bangla setup korte pari nai
<nirjhor> ami ekhon ki korbo
<nirjhor> :S
<nirjhor> iBus initiate hoy na
<tareq> লিনাক্স মিন্ট চালাও ;)
<Ayon> লিনাক্স ব্যবহার করি অনেকদিন (৭.১০ থেকে), তবে কমিউনিটির সাথে যুক্ত হতে চেষ্টা করছি নতুন  
<maqtanim> I am not getting Bangla either! 
<maqtanim> getting some work around
<nirjhor> maqtanim: hello sir
<nirjhor> maqtanim: I'll come see u this semester
<Tanvir> বাংলা পাচ্ছি এবং বেশ ভালোভাবেই পাচ্ছি।
<tareq> hello adnan bhai
<Tanvir> সবাইকে স্বাগতম ও হ্যালো।
<tareq> tanvir vai, what's up ?
<maqtanim> Tanvir, hello! :)
<maqtanim> nirjhor, are u a AIUB student?
<Tanvir> তারেক ভাই, বেশ ভালো। আপনিও ভালো?
<nirjhor> maqtanim: yeah, just finished 1st sem
<tareq> yes :)
<maqtanim> Oh great! :)
<nirjhor> tareq: bhai, CGPA after 1st sem, 4.00
<tareq> nirjhor tumi ekhono dekha koro nai ?
<maqtanim> leaving for a while
<nirjhor> ekhono dekha hoy nai ar ki 
<tareq> great dude "nirjhor
<nirjhor> :)
<nirjhor> Ayon: miya bhai kamba aso?
<nirjhor> toufique: miya eita tumi?
<maqtanim> back again.
<maqtanim> :)
<nirjhor> lol @ avronil bhai
<nirjhor> welcome
<nirjhor> back
<nirjhor> errr, sir, not bhai 
<toufique> wb
<maqtanim> ঝামেলা হচ্ছিল!
<maqtanim> বাংলা পড়তে পারছিলাম না!
<nirjhor> oh
<nirjhor> ami likhte parchi na :S
<tareq> এখন ঠিক আছে ? @ম্যাকতানিম
<maqtanim> এইজন্য এক্সচ্যাট বাদ দিয়ে
<maqtanim> ওয়েবচ্যাট দিয়ে ঢুকলাম
<toufique> এন্ড্রয়েডে? @maq
<nirjhor> brb from windows
<maqtanim> toufique: নাহ, উইন্ডোজে আছি
<maqtanim> :(
<toufique> আমি তো xchat থেকেই বাংলা দেখছি
<tareq> উইন্ডোজ চালাচ্ছেন ??? 
<tareq> এক্সচ্যাটে আমারো সমস্যা হচ্ছে না
<Ayon> nirjhor : valo vai , apni kmn ?
<tareq> রাসেল ভাই, শাবাব ভাই কখন আসবেন ?
<Ayon> কিউবি মডেমের ব্যাপারটার কি কোন সমাধান পাওয়া গেল ? মেইলিং লিস্টে যিনি মডেম কানেক্ট করার কথা বললেন উনি তো বোধহয় আর আপডেট দেননি
<maqtanim> tareq: হ্যা ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/138358/pppoe-gets-connected-but-i-cant-browse-internet এই সমস্যার কারণে উবুন্টু থেকে কাজ করতে পারছিনা
<maqtanim> নাহলে উবুন্টু থেকে এক্সচ্যাটে কোন সমস্যা হয়না
<maqtanim> উইন্ডোজে এসেই ভেআলে পড়েছি
<maqtanim> *ভেজালে
<tareq> উইন্ডোজ রকস
<maqtanim> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1981736
<tareq> আদনান ভাই, ম্যাটল্যাবের বিকল্প কিছু ইউজ করেন ?
<maqtanim> এইখানেও এই সমস্যাটা দিলাম
<toufique> আপনাদের পরীক্ষা শেষ?@maq
<kaziweb> সালাম সবাইকে. আমি প্রথম আসলাম আর আপনাদের সাথে পরিচিত হবার জন্য সুযোগ খুজছিলাম. আমি প্রবাসী কিন্তু বাংলা অনুবাদে অবদান রাখার চেষ্টা করছি.
<maqtanim> ম্যঅটলাবের বিকল্প আছে অকটেভ
<toufique> নাহ। ম্যালাদিন বাংলা না লিখে হাত আগাচ্ছেনা
<maqtanim> toufique: হ্যা পরীক্ষা শেষ
<maqtanim> kaziweb: স্বাগতম ভাই!
<toufique> স্বাগতম কাজী ভাই
<kaziweb> ধন্যবাদ.
<maqtanim> toufique: ম্যাটল্যাবের অনেক কাজই অকটেভ দিয়ে করা যায়
<maqtanim> কিন্তু ছেলেপেলে ভীষণ ভয় পায়
<maqtanim> Ayon: r u still there?
<toufique> ম্যাটল্যাব কী জিনিস? :p
<maqtanim> wb tareq_ 
<Ayon> হ্যাঁ
<Ayon> আছি :)
<tareq_> হঠাৎ ডিসকানেক্টেড হয়ে গিয়েছিলাম
<maqtanim> now my avro in windows is not working! :(
<kaziweb> feeling gr8! introducing myself here. 
<tareq_> আপনার সেই ডেল ল্যাপি কি করলেন ?
<maqtanim> kaziweb: please go ahead
<maqtanim> tareq_: I still have that one...
<toufique> নির্ঝর আছ?
<nirjhor> আমি এখন বাংলা লিখতে পারব
<Ayon> অভ্র
<tareq_> নির্ঝর খিড়কি খুললা ?
<nirjhor> চক্রতে কিছু একটা হইছে, ঐখানকার আইবাস টা চলছে না
<kaziweb> I'm very slow in typing Bangali. sorry for that. can I continue in English?
<nirjhor> মিয়া, খিড়কি, খেক খেক
<Ayon> সেটাপ দিতেছিলাম জানালায়
<maqtanim> "খিড়কি"?
<kaziweb> or banglish?
<nirjhor> গ্রামের কিছু মানুষ এখনও জানালাকে খিড়কি বলে,
<maqtanim> is it the new name of Windows?
<nirjhor> মাসনুন ভাইএর কমেন্ট টা যে এপিক ছিল না
<tareq_> উইন্ডোজকে তাচ্ছিল্য করে খিড়কি বলা হয়
<nirjhor> এইটা "নিউ" না "রিং" নেম
<toufique> :ড়
<nirjhor> হেহে
<maqtanim> brb ...
<nirjhor> আমার মনে হয় জনাব "খিড়কি" লিনাক্সে প্রোগ্রামিং করতে গেলে বাকি যে চুলগুলা আছে সেইগুলাও হারাবেন
<tareq_> আমার গ্নোম শেল বারবার ক্র্যাশ করে
<nirjhor> উইন্ডোজে প্রোগ্রামিং যে লিনাক্সের তুলনায় কত ইজি (সিস্টেম প্রোগ্রামিং) এইটা সম্ভবত জনাব "খিড়কি" জানেন না
<Ayon> আমায় একা রেখে যদি খিড়কি বন্ধ কর , মনের খিড়কি তোমার
<Ayon> জানি খুলে যাবে আরও
<Ayon> :D
<Ayon> :D
<tareq_> খিড়কি দিয়ে কম্পু শিখেছি, সেই খিড়কি বাদ দেয়া অসম্ভব
<Ayon> খিড়কি শুনে গানটা মনে পড়ল
<kaziweb> apnara ki "ubuntu accomplishments" er bapare kew kono oviggota niesen?
<nirjhor> আমিও খিড়কি ফ্যান
<nirjhor> নাতো ভাই উহা কি জিনিষ?
<nirjhor> তৌফিক মিয়া কথা কও না কেন?
<toufique> মিয়া
<tareq_> বাকি ভাই বেরাদারেরা কই ?
<nirjhor> লুবোটো কে?
<tareq_> আমরা কয়জন বকবক করে যাব ?
<toufique> ম্যালাদিন পর লিনাক্সে বসলাম, জাতীয় কিবোর্ডে হাত চলতেছে না
<kaziweb> jara ubuntu te obodan rakhben tader jonno trophy er babostha kora hoyeche.
<nirjhor> কই থেকে লিনাক্সে বসলা?
<kaziweb> Digital Trophy.
<nirjhor> ম্যাক থেকে?
<nirjhor> বেশ তো
<kaziweb> awnek rewarding jinish.
<nirjhor> কাজী ভাই
 * ashickur-noor আমি আইসি :D
<nirjhor> আপনার সাথে পরিচিত হওয়া হয় নাই
<kaziweb> ji bhai
<ashickur-noor> @nirjhor খিড়কি কী?
<nirjhor> আসেন পরিচিত হই
<toufique> না
<tareq_> সবাই পরিচয় দেই
<toufique> ডেস্কটপে আছি
<kaziweb> ami probashi.
<kaziweb> Qatar ee thaki
<nirjhor> খিড়কি হইল একটা পাগলের উইন্ডোজকে সম্বোধন করার উপায়
<tareq_> আমি জনৈক "প্রখর রুদ্র"
<toufique> @nirjhor সারিম আসবে না?
<Ayon> :D :D
<nirjhor> আচ্ছা সবার পরিচয় দেয়া উচিত
<nirjhor> না
<tareq_> ষাড়িমের কি হইল ?
<tareq_> আলু নাকি চাপতে পারে না ?
<ashickur-noor> @nirjhorতুমি তাইলে সেই পাগল?
<nirjhor> ব্যাটার শরীর সিরিয়াসলি খারাপ
<kaziweb> Qatar e business kori. Pasha pashi ekta Ubuntu community develop korbar chesta korchi. Qatari der nie.
<nirjhor> না
<nirjhor> রিং মিয়া সেই পাগল
<nirjhor> যদি আজকে মেইলিং লিস্ট দেখে থাকেন
<nirjhor> তাইলে বুঝতে পারবেন
<ashickur-noor> হুম তুমি তাইলে তারপর সাগরেদ
<toufique> কাজীভাই কাতারে লিনাক্স কেমন চলে?
<ashickur-noor> তাই কই এখানে খিড়কি কেমনে আসে
<toufique> স্বাগতম
<nirjhor> আমি রিং এর সাগরেদ? এর থেকে আমি পিচ্চি হান্নান এর সাগরেদ হইতে চাই
<nirjhor> :P
<toufique> মাতাল তারূণ্য ভাই
<nirjhor> হেহেহেহেহে
<toufique> *উন্মাতাল
<tareq_> উতা মিয়া এইলেন
<ashickur-noor> উতা ভাই
<nirjhor> আচ্ছা পরিচয় কি দাওয়া চলছে?
<ashickur-noor> কেমন আছেন?
<kaziweb> chole na. Tobe boro boro jaygay chole. Kintu user ra temon ekta chine na.
<toufique> হুমমম
<kaziweb> Tobe ami awnekgulo ke convert koresi.
<ashickur-noor> +1
<nirjhor> আমি নির্ঝর, আর কিছু বলার নাই
<Ayon> +১
<nirjhor> বাকী কার কি পরিচয়
<Ayon> :)
<nirjhor> :P
<tarunno> Hello everyone
<ashickur-noor> @tarunno ভাই স্বাগতম
<nirjhor> tarunno: hello bhai
<toufique> পরিচয়::আমি নির্ঝরের পরিচিত।
<tarunno> did anyone successfully installed Oracle Java SDK successfully? 
<nirjhor> I did
<kaziweb> আমার পরিচয়-- https://launchpad.net/~kaziweb
<ashickur-noor> @taufique কবি সাহেব এইসব কি বলেন?
<toufique> :p @noor
<tarunno> @nirjhor how? with bin file?
<nirjhor> তৌফিক মিয়া, ভালোই পরিচয় দিছ :P +১০
<tarunno> or any other way?
<nirjhor> না বিন ফাইল
<ashickur-noor> পার্টনার রেপো কাজ করে না?
<tarunno> @noor Oracle Java has been dropped due to licensing issues
<tareq_> ভাই শেল বারবার ঝুলে তাই ইউনিটি চালাতে হচ্ছে, কি করা ? @উন্মাতাল তারুণ্য
<ashickur-noor> এই চ্যালেন দেখা শুনা করে কে?
<toufique> @maq ভাইয়ের পরিচয়টা??
<toufique> :ড়
<tareq_> ম্যাক ভাইয়ের পরিচয় উনি বনানীর এক বিশ্ববিদ্যালয়ের লেকচারার
<tarunno> @nirjhor I found an installer pack in PPA, like old flash installer, but it's not working properly
<ashickur-noor> কি সমস্যা করে উতা ভাই?
<ashickur-noor> একটু বলেন
<ashickur-noor> তাইলে সকালে ট্রাই করে দেখব
<tarunno> @noor do you have anything to do with Java SDK?
<tarunno> if not, you better not waste your time 
<toufique> উবুন্টু ১২.০৪ এ কি ব্লুটুথ দিয়ে এন্ড্রয়েড ফোনকে মডেম হিসেবে ব্যবহার করা যায়?
<tarunno> I will figure something out
<ashickur-noor> আমার না লাগলেও
<nirjhor> http://chakra-linux.org/ccr/pkgbuild_view.php?p=jdk7
<nirjhor> this is how i installed
<ashickur-noor> আমার জুনিয়ারদের লাগবে
<Ayon>  chakra কি এখানে ব্যাবহার
<Ayon> করেন কেঊ ?
<ashickur-noor> কেউ কি অভ্র ফোনেটিক সফল ভাবে চালাতে পেরেছেন ১২.০৪ এ?
<tareq_> লিনাক্সে প্রভাত চালান
<nirjhor> Ayon : I do
<nirjhor> ashickur-noor bhai I did
<tarunno> @nirjhor thanx man!
<Rezwan> অভি আদিত্য অভ্র ফোনেটিকে ১২.০৪ তে চালিয়েছেন। ibus দিয়ে।
<Ayon> @নির্ঝর
<Ayon> কেমন ?
<ashickur-noor> আমি সফল ভাবে ব্যর্থ হয়েছিলাম
<tareq_> রেজওয়ান ভাই, কি খবর  ?
<ashickur-noor> আজকে কিভাবে জানি হঠাৎ কাজ করা শুরু করল
<toufique> maq চাচা চুপ যে?
<kaziweb> আমি ফোনেটিক ঠিক মত চলাচ্ছি.
<Rezwan> tareq_: ভাল আছি, তারেক ভাই :)
<Ayon> @আশিক ভাই , :D :D
<tarunno> brb guys
<nirjhor> Ayon: বেশ ভালো, pacman , apt-get & yum দুইটার থেকেই ভালো
<nirjhor> আমি চক্র এর জন্য প্যাকেজ বানাই
<nirjhor> আমার একটা প্যাকেজ চক্রের চতুর্থ সর্বোচ্চ ভোট প্রাপ্ত :)
<Ayon> বাহ , গ্রেইট :)
<toufique> @nir opera এর টা?
<nirjhor> হ
<nirjhor> সাবলাইম এর টাও মোটামুটি ভালো অবস্থায় আছে
<nirjhor> মিয়া তোমরা সবাই একটা ভোট দিলে তো সর্বোচ্চ ভোটপ্রাপ্ত প্যাকেজ হয়ে যায়
<nirjhor> ১২ টা ভোট লাগে আর ১ নাম্বারে যাইতে
<nirjhor> একদিন ভাবছি একটা স্প্যামার কে ১০০ টাকা দিয়ে ৫০ টা ভোট দিতে কইব
<nirjhor> লিঙ্কে ক্লিক করা আলা গুলা আনন্দের সাথে করবে
<toufique> বেশি দিয়া ফেলবা
<toufique> ১০টাকা যথেষ্ট
<ashickur-noor> এইডা আবার কী?
<Ayon> আর্ক
<Ayon> ব্যবহার করেন কেঊ ?
<nirjhor> আমি করি
<nirjhor> আর্চ :)
<nirjhor> চক্র আর আর্চ কাছাকাছি, ৭০% একই , আর্চে সব ম্যানুয়ালি ইন্সটল করতে হয়
<nirjhor> আর চক্রে কেডিই , কিছু সফট থাকে
<Ayon> দেখলাম
<nirjhor> আর্কিটেকচার একই
<ring> আসসালামু আলাইকুম
<nirjhor> আর্চের সাপোর্ট ফ্যানাটিক
<ashickur-noor> @ring ওয়ালাইকুমআসসালাম
<tareq_> রিংদা
<ring> সবাইকে সালাম জানাচ্ছি
<nirjhor> ওদের আই আর সি তে ১০০০+মানুষ সর্বদাই থাকে প্রায়
<ring> মনে তো হয় আরো প্রায় কুড়ি সেকেন্ড হাতে আছে
<tareq_> কেমন আছেন ভাই ? @রিং
<ring> আলোচনা কি শুরু হয়ে গিয়েছে?
<toufique> ওয়াআলাইকুমুস সালাম
<ring> আলহামদুলিল্লাহ সবার দোয়ায় আছি আলহামদুলিল্লাহ
<tareq_> আলোচনা চলছে আপন গতিতে
<Ayon> লাইফহ্যাকারে একটা লেখায় দেখলাম আর্ক কে প্রথমে রেখেছে
<ring> বহুদিন পর এই আইআরসি তে কোন সভায় যোগ দিলাম
<nirjhor> কিসের জন্য?
<nirjhor> সাপোর্ট
<nirjhor> ?
<Ayon> সবমিলিয়ে
<nirjhor> সগির ভাই স্বাগতম ড্যুড
<nirjhor> আর্চ এমনিতে কঠিন
<nirjhor> আমি অভ্যস্ত না কন্সোলে লগইন করে নোম/কেডিই কম্পাইল করতে
<nirjhor> আর আমাদের ১ এম বি পি এস এ এইটা করা একটা আজাব
<ring> কেউ কি মডু বা সঞ্চালকের দ্বায়িত্ব পালন করছেন আজকের এই সভায়?
<ashickur-noor> নাহ
<maqtanim> back
<maqtanim> :)
<ashickur-noor> আজকের মিটিং হইল খালি প্যাচাল
<ring> তাহলে মনে হয় আলোচনার সময়টুকু অর্থবহ হতো
<toufique> ম্যাক চাচা ওয়েলকাম ব্যাক
<sagir42> নির্ঝর ভাই আপনাকেউ শুভেচ্ছা। 
<nirjhor> এক ফায়ারফক্স আমি কম্পাইল করেছি ২ ঘন্টায়
<maqtanim> ring: we don't have any plan for a meaningful discussion
<maqtanim> ")
<Ayon> সেটা ১০০% সত্য , সময় পেলে গুতানো যেত কিন্তু সময় পাই না
<nirjhor> আরে অনিরুদ্ধ
<nirjhor> কেমন আছ ভাই?
<Rezwan> প্যাচাল হোক আর যাই হোক, মিটিং নিয়মিত হইলে ভাল হইতো
<tarunno> I am back too
<nirjhor> অর্থবহ করার কিছু নাই
<tuxboy> হুম আইছি!
<tareq_> রাসেল ভাই এলেন
<sagir42> আর আমি এখণ উবুন্টুতে মোবাইল থেকেআছি। 
<sagir42> আদনান ভাই কই?
<sagir42> কারো কোন কাজ না থাকলে আমার কাজ করতে পারেন
<sagir42> আমার ল্যান এখনো পায় নাই। 
<tuxboy> দেখলুম
<nirjhor> প্যাচাল প্যাচাল ই , অর্থবহ প্যাচাল বলে কিছু নাই
<tuxboy> অর্থবহ প্যাচাল??
<Ayon> বাহ একে একে জনগন সব হাজির :D
<Ekushey> hello tareq_ bhai and others
<ring> সগীর ভাই আজকের সভায় কোনরূপ সাপোর্ট চাইয়েন না
<tareq_> সিমুলিঙ্কের বিকল্প কি ? @maqtanim
<tuxboy> রাসেল ভাই!
<tuxboy> আপনি?
<ashickur-noor> @Ekushey স্বাগতম
<tareq_> ইয়ে টাক্সবালক কে ?
<Ekushey> ধন্যবাদ :)
<tuxboy> অনিরুদ্ধ :p
<ashickur-noor> @tuxboy বাংলায় ফিরে আসার জন্য ধন্যবাদ
<maqtanim> tuxboy: no alternative to simulink!
<maqtanim> :(
<tuxboy> মিয়া whois করলেই তো পারেন @tareq
<ashickur-noor> '/whois tuxboy'
<maqtanim> Ekushey: welcome! :)
<sagir42> অনিরুদ্ধের না পরীক্ষা চলে?
<tuxboy> শেষ
<tuxboy> আচ্ছা ভালো কথা
<Ekushey> thanks maqtanim :)
<tuxboy> মিটিংয়ের বিষয় কি?
<Rezwan> whois এ সবসময় কাম করে না, যদি মাস্ক পইরা থাকে! ;)
<toufique> মিয়া কেউ ভ্লুটুথের সমাধান দেন। এন্ড্রয়েড ফোনকে ব্লুটুথ দিয়ে কেউ উবুন্টুতে মডেম হিসেবে চালাতে পেরেছেন?
<tuxboy> রাখেন মিয়ারা
<tuxboy> টপিক কি?
<tareq_> আমি বাধ্য হয়ে ম্যাটল্যাব চালাচ্ছি উবুন্টুয়
<nirjhor> কোন টপিক নাই পিচ্চি
<tuxboy> হেহে
<tareq_> টপিকের কি দরকার
<Ekushey> আজকের মিটিং এর বিষয় নতুন মুভি "স্পীড"
<nirjhor> আজাইরা গ্যাজানো
<tuxboy> "স্পীড"
<tuxboy> ওহ
<tareq_> মিতা এয়েছেন
<tuxboy> বাংলা ছিনেমা!
<nirjhor> স্পীড তো ১৯৯৪ সালের একটা মুভি ছিল;
<ashickur-noor> ছি:নেমা
<tareq_> দ্য স্পিড
<nirjhor> বাংলাদেশ থেকে কি ঐটা রিমেক করছে?
<tuxboy> শংকরে পোস্টার দেখছি
<toufique> হ
<tareq_> আজকের টপিক
<Tareq> hello :)
<tuxboy> মারাত্মক!
<nirjhor> অনি মিয়া কি অভ্র তে লিখ?
<toufique> সবচেয়ে ব্যয়বহুল ছবি নাকি
<tuxboy> হ
<tareq_> প্রভাতে কে কে লেখেন ?
<tuxboy> অভ্র
<Ayon> চখাম টপিক :D
<tuxboy> সারিম এডিশন
<sagir42> @toufique ভাই আমারো একই সমসা। 
<tuxboy> চখাম?
<toufique> অনি চাচা রিভিউ লেখ্র জন্য রেডি হন
<nirjhor> ব্যয়বহুল তো কি হইছে :P
<sagir42> এর সমাধান কি?
<tuxboy> কিয়ের রিভিউ?
<tuxboy> @toufiqe
<sagir42> এত এত লেখা আসে কোনটা কে কাকে লিখেছে কিছুই বুঝি না। 
<sagir42> আমার তো মাথা ঘুরতেছে। 
<nirjhor> মাথা ঘুরবে না
<sagir42> একটু থেমে থেমে লিখা উচিত। 
<tuxboy> হুম
<nirjhor> একটু দেখলেই অভ্যস্ত হয়ে যাবেন
<Tareq> maqtanim, Ekushey hello
<tarunno> জলিলসাবের ছবির গতি ভালই
<Ayon> @সগির ভাই , আমার ও
<tuxboy> কোন তারেক কে রে ভাই!
<nirjhor> আরে ভাই থামবেন কেমন করে?
<maqtanim> Tareq: hi! 
<ashickur-noor> প্রভাত আমি
<sagir42> রিং ভাইয়ের শরীর কেমন?
<tuxboy> দুই তারেক পরিচয় ক্ল্যারিফাই করেন
<sagir42> আমি অভ্র ইজি
<tuxboy> আমি কনফিউজিত!
<toufique> অনি != অনিরুদ্ধ ; 
<nirjhor> একটা ডেভ ভাই
<toufique> অনি=অভ্রনীল :p
<tuxboy> ওহহো!
<tarunno> এতই ভাল যে কাহিনী বুঝা বড়ই মুস্কিল!
<Tareq> amra keu porichoy dibo na :P
<nirjhor> আরেকটা আমাদের সানি লিওন ভাই ;)
<tuxboy> :p
<nirjhor> মাইন্ড খাইয়েন না তারেক ভাই
<Ekushey> আমি চিনসি
<tareq_> খিকজ
<maqtanim> Ekushey: can u please pm me?
<tareq_> অভি আদিত্য ভাই কই ?
<Tareq> Ekushey, তো পুরান পাপি, উনি তো চিনবেই :P
<nirjhor> উনি আসে নাই
<tuxboy> আচ্ছা
<nirjhor> অভি এবং সারিম মিয়া নাই
<Ekushey> Tareq: :D:D:D
<toufique> brb
<nirjhor> সারিমরে আজকে দাওয়াত দিছিলাম
<tuxboy> বাংলায় নাকি omgubuntu হইবো, কি খবর?
<tuxboy> :p
<tareq_> বাংলায় একটা সাইট করা দরকার
<tuxboy> @nirjhor
<tareq_> সব থাকবে
<tareq_> ব্লগের মত
<nirjhor> ও হ্যা
<Tareq> নতুন কিছু শুরু করার চেয়ে আগের গুলা নিয়ে কেউ কাজ করতে চায়  না
<tuxboy> উবুন্টু মুশকিল আসানের কি খবর?
<Tanvir> tarunno, ওয়াও! :-)
<nirjhor> এইটা কইতে চাইতেছিলাম
<Tareq> প্রতিবার নতুন একজন শুরু করবে, সেই পর্যন্তই
<tuxboy> সেটাই
<Tanvir> *দিলাম একটা পিং*
<tuxboy> সবাই মিলে শুরু করা দরকার
<nirjhor> তারেক ভাই সত্য কথা কইছেন
<tarunno> Tanvir, কিয়ের ওয়াও?
<nirjhor> আপনার সাইটের কন্টেন্ট নতুন ডোমেন এ নেন
<nirjhor> আপনার সাইটেই কাজ করা যায়
<Rezwan> tareq_: অভি ভাই কে টুইটারে রিমাইন্ড দিছি, আশা করি চলে আসবে
<nirjhor> রিওয়ার্ড সিস্টেম ইন্ট্রোডিউস করেন
<Tareq> মুশকিল আসান এখন পর্যন্ত সবচেয়ে সমৃদ্ধ কমিউনিটি ব্লগ
<Tanvir> @তারুণ্যর গান: আপনারে দেইখা ওয়াও দিলাম।
<Tareq> ওইটাকে নিয়েই কাজ শুরু করা যায়
<tuxboy> মুশকিল আসান আউটডেটেড
<tareq_> Rezwan: উনার বিদ্যুৎ নাই মনে হয়স
<tuxboy> আপডেট করা লাগবে
<Tareq> সবাই চুপ থাকলে তো আউটডেটেড হবেই
<nirjhor> ব্যপার হইতেছে, পুরষ্কার এর ব্যবস্থা না করলে ভালো কেউ লিখবে না
<tarunno> Tanvir,  অ!
<nirjhor> আমাদের মধ্যে সবচেয়ে ভালো বাংলা টেকনিকাল লেখক হল অভি ভাই
<Tareq> আপনারা কন্ট্রিবিউট করেন, আপডেট তো এমনিতেই হয়ে যাবে
<ashickur-noor> @nirjhor তোমাদের এই ফালতু কথা কে বলছে?
<nirjhor> উনি আগ্রহী হবেন যদি ওনাকে কিছু দেয়া হয়
<Tareq> ashickur-noor, হা হা হা
<ashickur-noor> লিফো যখন ছিলো তখন কি লেখা আসত না?
<nirjhor> ashickur-noor হটট এর বাংলা টা দেখেন
<tuxboy> ঃ[
<ashickur-noor> অনিরুদ্ধ যখন লিনাক্সদেশ নিয়ে আসল
<nirjhor> ঐটা উনার করা
<ashickur-noor> লেখা কি আসে নাই?
<Pritimoy> হ্যালো সবাই
<Tanvir> ইয়াল্লা, এই চ্যানেলে এখন ১৮টা নিক। সবাইকে শুভেচ্ছা জানাই।
<nirjhor> আসছে, কিন্তু কোয়ালিটি আছে
<tuxboy> বাদ দেন @ashickur-noor
<nirjhor> সবার কোয়ালিটি এক না
<tareq_> ভাল লেখক দরকার
<Tareq> Ekushey, angel koi? ashbe na?
<nirjhor> আমার , আপনার , এবং অনিরুদ্ধ কারো লেখাই উনার থেকে ভালো না
<ashickur-noor> কমিউনিটিতে যদি মান খুজ তাইলে মাসে লেখা পাবা ১ টা
<tareq_> লিফোর টিউটোরিয়ালগুলোর মত
<foolcoder> hello
<kaziweb> সবার জন্য-- কাযে লাগতে পারে---> http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/05/ubuntu-accomplishments-app-released.html
<tuxboy> আচ্ছা
<tuxboy> ভাইজানগণ
<Rezwan> Tanvir: নরমাল টাইমে এইখানে আসলে আপনি আর দু-এক জন ছাড়া কাউকে দেখয় যায় না ;)
<ashickur-noor> আরে @foolcoder ভাই পরিচয় চাই
<Tareq> maqtanim ভাই চুপ কেন, সবার চেয়ে ওনার লেখার হাত সবচেয়ে ভাল, সবাই মিলে ওনারে ধরেন :P
<Ayon> সামহয়ার ইনে আমি ডেবিয়ান বেইজড কয়েকটা ডিস্ত্রো নিয়ে বেশ কিছু পোস্ট লিখেছিলাম
<tareq_> নির্ঝর, তুমি কি সিরিয়াস ?
<Ekushey> Tareq: Angel janei na meeting er bepare 
<nirjhor> অনুন্নত লেখা থাকার থেকে না থাকা ভালো, এই জন্যই আমি OMGUbuntu / Nettuts এর কথা বলেছিলাম
<Tareq> :(
<nirjhor> আমি খুবই সিরিয়াস
<tuxboy> @maqtanim ভাই আমার এলাকাতেই থাকেন
<tuxboy> উনারে ধরতে হবে
<maqtanim> Tareq: আমি সময় বের করত পারব বলে মনে হয়না।
<tuxboy> অবশ্য অফিস নিয়া মারাত্মক ব্যস্ত
<Tareq> সবাই মিলে maqtanim ভাইকে ধরেন :D
<Tareq> সময় এমনিতেই আসবে :P
<tuxboy> আচ্ছা
<tuxboy> ভাই
<maqtanim> ইদানিং ১২.০৪ এর টিউটোরিয়াল লেখার চেষ্টা করছি
<tareq_> অভ্রনীল, মুক্ত অভি এই দুইজন ভাল লেখেন
<tuxboy> হুম
<maqtanim> আগেরগুলার উপর দিয়ে মেরামত আর কি!
<nirjhor> হুম
<Tareq> অভ্রনীল মনে হয় মারা গেছে :P
<maqtanim> সেটাও অনেক দিন ধরে লিখছি
<maqtanim> :(
<nirjhor> আচ্ছা এখন তাহলে কি করতে চাচ্ছেন?
<tuxboy> আমি linuxdesh.org এর প্রশাসন কমিউনিটিতে ছেড়ে দিতে চাচ্ছি
<Tanvir> @রেজোয়ান ভাই: কাম নাই তাই আইডেল করি। চ্যানেল ওপেন কইরা অন্য কাম করি। :-P
<Ayon> যেমন , পিনগাই , জোরিন , মিন্ট
<tuxboy> আশা করি বড়রা দেখভালের দায়িত্ব নিতে আগ্রহী হবেন
<Tareq> tuxboy কি অনিরুদ্ধ?
<nirjhor> অয়ন ভাই
<tuxboy> হুম
<foolcoder> @ashikur-noor: আমি টুইটারের @foolcoder, আগে 'কাব্য সরকার' নামে পরিচিত ছিলাম
<tuxboy> অনিরুদ্ধ
<nirjhor> পড়াশোনা কেমন হইতেছে?
<tareq_> সমস্যা হল আমরা সবাই ব্যস্ত, ছাত্রদের এগিয়ে আসতে হবে
<maqtanim> Tareq: আমি কিন্তু আইসিএস ব্যবহার করি! :ঢ
<ashickur-noor> হেইডা কও @foolcoder
<nirjhor> তারেক ভাই ও তো এখনো ছাত্র আছেন
<nirjhor> :P
<Tareq> maqtanim :(
<Ayon> :)
<tuxboy> চাকুরীজীবি @maqtanim
<tuxboy> :p
<Tareq> টিচার মানুষদের তো অঢেল সময়, কি করেন এত সময় দিয়ে? :ফ
<nirjhor> :)
<Ayon> আমিও ছাত্র :)
<nirjhor> তানিম ভাই
<tuxboy> মিস্তিরগো শিক্ষক :p
<ashickur-noor> :P
<Tareq> কোন কাম নাই ওনাদের, ওনাদের অঢেল সময়
<nirjhor> আপনার কাউন্সেলিং আওয়ার কখন?
<nirjhor> একদিন ঐ সময়ে চলে যায়
<Pritimoy> হাই রিং দা
<nirjhor> যাব*
<toufique> Back
<nirjhor> স্বাগতম মিয়া
<Pritimoy> কেমন আছেন?
<nirjhor> কই গেছিলা?
<Tareq> maqtanim, আমার ট্যাবেও এখনো ICS আসে নাই :(
<tuxboy> http://library.linuxdesh.org এ কাজ চালাচ্ছি আমরা
<tuxboy> বড়রা প্লিজ এগিয়ে আসেন!
<Tareq> tarunno, আপনি কি ভাই ডেভলপার কমিউনিটিতে মাইগ্রেট করলেন? :P
<tuxboy> সগীরের কি হইছে?
<ring> অনিরুদ্ধ তো দেখি বেশ মজা করতে শিখেছো
<tuxboy> ভাইজান?
<tuxboy> হেহে
<tareq_> আমি লিখতে রাজি আছি
<sagir421> আমি আছি। 
<sagir421> এখনো যাই নাই। 
<Pritimoy>  maqtanim ভাই এর লেখার হাত মারাতক!
<tuxboy> তাইলে ভাইজান পিএম এ আসেন!
<sagir421> তবে দেখতেছি কে কি নিয়ে কথা বলে
<ashickur-noor> @tareq_ স্বাগতম আপনাকে
<tuxboy> কিন্তুক কেউ তে লিখতে চাচ্ছে না!
<nirjhor> এইটাই প্রবলেম
<tuxboy> সবাই মিলে শুরু করি
<tarunno> Tareq, প্রশ্নটা ঠিকমত বুঝি নাই
<nirjhor> মাসনুন ভাই তো টাকা দিতে চাইল
<Tareq> কাউকে বলে বলে লিখানো সম্ভব না
<nirjhor> আর আমরা সবাই কি বাকিটুকু দিতে পারি না?
<nirjhor> রিওয়ার্ড থাকলেই লেখক আসবেই
<maqtanim> Tareq: http://adnan.quaium.com/blog/2561 ICS review :P
<tareq_> তারেক সিএসই ভাই, সময় যা আছে তা দিয়ে চলে না
<tuxboy> আমি উইকি স্টাইল সিস্টেমের কথা ভাবছিলাম
<tuxboy> সবাই এডিট করতে পারবে
<tuxboy> অবশ্যই ভেরিফাইড এডিটর
<Tareq> tarunno, কোডবক্সারে ডেভলপার হলেন তাই দেখে বললাম আরকি :P
<nirjhor> আমাদের সব ডেভ এর ই মান্থলি ইনকাম ৫০০ ডলার+ , টাকা দিতে এত আপত্তি কেন?
<tuxboy> ফলে সব সময় আপটুডেট থাকবে
<nirjhor> আমার দিতে কোন আপত্তি নাই
<nirjhor> মাসনুন ভাই ও দিবে
<nirjhor> আর কে দিতে চান?
<foolcoder> আমিও উইকির পক্ষে
<tuxboy> তাহলে আশা করা যায় টিউটোরিয়াল আপ-টু-ডেট থাকবে
<Goutam> আমাদের প্ল্যাটফর্ম তো অনেকগুলো। একটা নির্দিষ্ট প্ল্যাটফর্ম থাকলে মনে হয় লেখার অভাব হবে না।
<ashickur-noor> আমি লিখব
<sagir421> আমি চাকুরী জীবি। 
<sagir421> তার পরও কিছু দিবোনে। 
<sagir421> আদনান ভাই কোথায়?
<Ayon> আমিও লিখব
<nirjhor> গ্রেট
<nirjhor> থাম্বস আপ
<nirjhor> :)
<sagir421> :ূ
<sagir421> :D
<tarunno> Tareq, ও! আসলে কোডবক্সারে গিয়ে ব্যাপারটা অফিসিয়াল হল আরকি!
<maqtanim> sagir421:  আমি এইখানে! 
<Tareq> :)
<tareq_> আদনান ভাই বড্ড চুপ
<tuxboy> উনি একটা সকেট বানাচ্ছেন!
<sagir421> sagir421?
<tuxboy> :p
<Tareq> নতুন টিউটোরিয়াল না আসার কারণ হলো কমিউনিটিটা একটু ভেঙে যাওয়া
<tareq_> রাসেল ভাইকেও দেখছি ঝিম মেরে বসে আছেন
<Tareq> লিফো চলে যাওয়ায় অনেক প্রবলেম হয়ে গেছে
<ashickur-noor> হুম
<sagir421> লিফোটাকে আবার চালু করলেই কিন্ত হয়। 
<Tareq> তখন সবাই দেখাদেখি করেই লিখতো
<tareq_> লিফোর দিনগুলো মিস করি অনেক
<ashickur-noor> হে লিফোর এডমিনগন আমরা আবার লিফো ফেরত চাই
<sagir421> সেখানে অনেক কিছুই আছে। 
<maqtanim> সবার কি একটু দৃষ্টি আকর্ষন করতে পারি?
<maqtanim> সবার কি একটু দৃষ্টি আকর্ষন করতে পারি?
<maqtanim> সবার কি একটু দৃষ্টি আকর্ষন করতে পারি?
<maqtanim> সবার কি একটু দৃষ্টি আকর্ষন করতে পারি?
<maqtanim> সবার কি একটু দৃষ্টি আকর্ষন করতে পারি?
<sagir421> খুব বেশী কষ্ট করতে হবে না। 
<sagir421> জি বলেন
<tareq_> বলুন 
<sagir421> 8-)
<Pritimoy> আসলে কে কোন বিষয়ে লেখবেন তার আগে ঠিক করা দরকার
<tuxboy> চুপ মারলাম
<Rezwan> শুনতেছি!
<Tareq> maqtanim, present sir :D
<foolcoder> বলেন
<foolcoder> Tareq: সহমত
<maqtanim> আমি আজকেওর মিটিংটা যখন ডেকেছিলাম তখন বলেছিলাম যে কোন এজেন্ডা নাই
<tuxboy> এজেন্ডা ঠিক হয়েছে?
<maqtanim> মনে মনে কিছু ছিল
<maqtanim> যেটা বলা হয়নাই
<maqtanim> সবাই একটু খোশগল্প করলে
<maqtanim> সবারই ভালো লাগবে
<maqtanim> এই লোভ দেখিয়ে নিয়ে এসেছি আরকি!
<Pritimoy> তা ঠিক
<maqtanim> যাই হোক এজেন্ডাটা খুব মারাত্মক কিছু না
<Ekushey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HeseZ4Wx00 :D
<maqtanim> দুইটা প্ল্যান ছিল
<nirjhor> হেহেহে
<sagir421> :(
<nirjhor> নিয়ে এসেছেন :P
<maqtanim> নাম্বার ১: 
<nirjhor> লল
<tuxboy> দ্যা স্পীড
<sagir421> আমরা মানি না। 
<tuxboy> :p
<sagir421> আমাদের এই ভাবে ডেকে আনা হল কেন
<ashickur-noor> :P
<sagir421> আমাদের কিছু খাওয়াতে হবে
<nirjhor> মানি না মানব না :)
<sagir421> :p
<Tareq> Ekushey কথার মধ্যে মিসকল দেয় ;)
<tuxboy> আমরা বাংলা ছিঃনেমা দেখতে চাই না!
<ashickur-noor> ১ নাম্বার দ্যা স্পিড
<maqtanim> http://bd.ubuntuforums.org/ এটাকে পুরুজ্জীবিত করা
<ashickur-noor> ওখানে লিখতে ইচ্ছা করে না
<ashickur-noor> কারন জানি না
<maqtanim> ফোরাম টা একদম চুপ মেরে আছে
<tuxboy> @maqtanim ফন্ট সাপোর্ট ভালো না
<Tareq> maqtanim, আমার মনে হয়না উবুন্টু ফোরাম নিয়ে কেউ আগ্রহী হবে
<tuxboy> SolaimanLipi এ ব্যবস্থা করেন
<Tareq> কেমন যেন এলিয়েন এলিয়েন মনে হয় আমার কাছে
<ashickur-noor> বাংলায় নিয়ে আসেন
<ashickur-noor> তারপর দেখেন
<tuxboy> কাস্টম সি এস এস ওভাইররাড দেয়া উচিৎ
<Tareq> পুরো বাংলায় দরকার
<Rezwan> maqtanim: কোন ফোরামের কথা বলছেন আদনান ভাই?
<nirjhor> এখন অনেক ইউজার উবুন্টু ছাড়া আরো অনেক কিছু ইউজ করেন
<tuxboy> হুম
<tuxboy> সেটাউ
<Rezwan> অহহ!
<tareq_> পুরোটা বাংলা করেন
<maqtanim> উবুন্টু ছাড়া আরো অনেক কিছু ইউজ করেন ঠিকই
<ring> ইন্টারনেট সংযোগের ঝামেলায় অনেকটা আলোচনাই বোধহয় মিস করেছি
<tuxboy> হুম
<ring> :(
<maqtanim> কিন্তু এখন উবুন্টুই বেশি ইউজার ধরে আছে তাইনা!
<ashickur-noor> লগ দেখেন
<Ayon> আমার আগের কিছু লেখা এখনও টেকটিঊনসে আছে , অপ্রাসঙ্গিক তবুও দিলাম http://www.techtunes.com.bd/tuner/me_ayon 
<ashickur-noor> সেটা ঠিক
<tuxboy> মিন্টের ইউজার আমার বিশ্বাস আরও বেশি
<tuxboy> যদিও আমি উবুন্টু প্রেফার করি
<nirjhor> ছাড়া ছাড়া হয়ে গেছে, লিনাক্স হিসাবে চিন্তা করলেই হয়
<ashickur-noor> +1 @tuxboy
<nirjhor> ডিস্ট্রো থেকে ডিস্ট্রো আসলে প্যাকেজিং ছাড়া আর সব একই
<Tareq> Ayon, আমি মনে করেছিলাম আপনি অয়ন খান
<tuxboy> (প্রায়)
<maqtanim> লিনাক্স হিসেবে চিন্তা করার হ্যাপা অনেক
<nirjhor> সেইটাই তো
<nirjhor> নাকি উনি অয়ন ভাই না
<ashickur-noor> আদনান ভাই আপনার দ্বিতীয় টপিক বলেন
<nirjhor> আমি তো ওনারে, তুমি , মিয়াভাই, মিয়া এমন কতকিছুই কইছি
<nirjhor> অয়ন খান মনে করে
<ashickur-noor> @maqtanim
<tuxboy> হেহে
<nirjhor> ভার্সিটির রেজাল্টও জিজ্ঞেস করছিলাম
<tuxboy> :p
<Tareq> :ফ
<Ayon> না , আমি অয়ন খান নই :)
<ashickur-noor> অয়ন খান সহজে সামনে আসে না
<tareq_> আদনান ভাই, পরের টপিক ?
<nirjhor> ওহ ভাই স্যরি
<nirjhor> কিছু মনে কইরেন না
<tuxboy> ঝাতি পরের টপিক জানতে চায়!
<nirjhor> আগে কইবেন না মিয়া
<Pritimoy> আসলে লিনাক্স হেডলাইনে সম্পুর্ণ বাংলায় ফোরাম খোলা সবচে ভাল হবে
<maqtanim> পরের টপিকের জন্য 
<ashickur-noor> পরের টপিক
<maqtanim> এটা একটু দেখেন সবাই
<maqtanim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BangladeshiTeam/Tutorial
<Ayon> হে হে , আরে ভাই কোন ব্যপার না
<Tareq> maqtanim, তবে যাই বলেন, উবুন্টু ফোরামস কেমন জানি টানেনা
<ashickur-noor> আমি কাজ করছই বিগত কয়েকদিন ধরে
<ashickur-noor> যদি কেউ দেখতে চান আমি দিতে পারি
<ashickur-noor> সহায়িকা
<maqtanim> Tareq: কেউ নেই সেজন্য হয়তো টানেনা
<maqtanim> উইকিতে টিউটো লেখার সুবিধা অণেক
<maqtanim> সবচেয়ে বড় সুবিধা, একজনের উপর নির্ভর করেনা
<Tareq> Ekushey, any news on free vps?
<foolcoder> Tareq: হুম, পর পর লাগে। লিফোর মত না :(
<tuxboy> @Tareq, আমরা ফ্রী ভিপিএস এই আছি
<Ayon> আমার আরেকটা নামে এখানে আসার সমস্যা আরও বেশি , আশিক ভাই বসে আছেন সয়ং
<Ayon> :)
<tuxboy> 1GB RAM, 1 Core
<maqtanim> যাই হোক এইদুইটা জিনিস মনের মধ্যে ছিল
<Tareq> tuxboy, কে দিল?
<maqtanim> একন গুরুগম্ভীর আলোচনা করে লাভ নাই :ফ
<ashickur-noor> @Ayon ভাই মানে কী?
<Ekushey> Tareq: nope :(
<tuxboy> @Tareq SoCheapHost
<tuxboy> সালেহ ভাই
<tuxboy> উনাকে থাঙ্কু!
<sagir421> আদনান ভাইকে খুজে পেলাম
<Ayon> মানে আমার ভালো নাম আশিক
<sagir421> রাসেল বাই আছেন
<sagir421> ?
<sagir421> শাবাব ভাই?
<tuxboy> আছে আছে
<ashickur-noor> ভাই টপিকে কথা বলি
<ashickur-noor> ২ টি পটিক আদনান ভাই বলেছেন
<Rezwan> ঐ ফোরামে থ্রেড খুললে রিপ্লাই আসতে আসতে এক যুগ লেগে যায়! তাই উবুন্টুর ইংলিশ ফোরামের উপরই ভরসা করি।
<Tareq> একটা ফ্রি ভিপিএস পেলে আমরা লিফো কে আবার স্টার্ট করতে পারি
<tuxboy> আংটি আবার লাইন ছাড়ছে!
<ashickur-noor> একটি একটি করে কথা বলি
<maqtanim> Rezwan: কারণ ওখানে কেউ যাচ্ছেনা
<ashickur-noor> না হয় কিছুই হবে না
<tarunno> Ekushey, ওরে বাবা! এক্কেবারে মাইরালাইসে!!!
<maqtanim> সেজন্য সবাইকে ওখানে যেতে অনুরোধ করছিলাম
<tuxboy> @Tareq, লিফো স্টার্ট করার রিসোরস আমি দিতে পারি।
<tuxboy> সুমস্যা না
<tuxboy> যদি এই কনফিগারেশনে হয় আরকি
<foolcoder> tuxboy: হা হা প গে
<tuxboy> হাহাপগে না, আমি সিরিয়াস
<tuxboy> লিফো রিবুট করা দরকার
<Tareq> হমম, ব্যাপারটা একটু দেখতে হবে
<tuxboy> লিফোতে অনেক অনেক অনেক জিনিস ছিল
<foolcoder> আমি আগেরটার কথা কইলাম, আংটি বিষয়ক :P
<tuxboy> আমার 800 টার উপ্রে পোস্ট! :-(
<tuxboy> মুই ফেরত চাই!
<Tareq> লিফো কে নিয়ে আসতে হবে কিছুদিনের মধ্যে, maqtanim কি বলেন?
<tareq_> লিফোকে ফেরত চাই
<maqtanim> Tareq:  হুমমমমমম
<foolcoder> আমি চাই :(
<tareq_> নাহয় হরতাল
<tuxboy> ফেরত চাই!
<nirjhor_> ব্যাক
<tuxboy> নাইলে হরতাল ডাকুম!
<foolcoder> চাই চাই চাই!
<sagir421> কে ছাড়লো আর কে থাকলে তা নিয়ে বেশী মাথা ঘামানো কি উচিত?
<tuxboy> সর্বদলীয় লিনাক্স ব্যবহারকারী পরিষদ!
<tareq_> অনি মিয়া আমিও তোমারে সাপোর্ট দিলাম
<Ekushey> শাবাব ভাই কি বললেন বুঝি নাই :/
<Tareq> আমি এঞ্জেলের সাথে কথা বলে দেখি, Ekushey তো আমাদের দিকে বিমুখ হয়ে আছে :P
<tarunno> ভাইজানেরা লিফো আনবেন ভাল কথা, কিন্তু আনার পর কি করবেন? আবার কোপাকুপি?
<tuxboy> হেহে
<tuxboy> তাও ঠিক
<sagir421> সমস্যাতো সব স্থানেই চলছে। 
<tuxboy> লীডার জাহাজ নিয়ে সমস্যা
<sagir421> তাই বলে কি সব বন্ধ হয়ে গেছে। 
<tareq_> ভাই সহনশীল হতে হবে
<nirjhor_> প্রিজম কে?
<sagir421> আমরা কি সব চালাচ্ছি না?
<tuxboy> প্রিজম একটি আলোকীয় যন্ত্র।
<tuxboy> :p
<prism> :D
<foolcoder> :P
<tarunno> আগেরবার যেরকম জানোয়ারের মত কামড়াকামড়ি আমরা করলাম, তাতে তো লিফোর নাম দেখলেই সেটাই আগে মনে আসে
<Ekushey> <tuxboy> প্রিজম একটি আলোকীয় যন্ত্র। <-- :D
<Tareq> tarunno, আপনি তো ভাই মডারেটর হিসেবে থাকবেন, সো কোন সমস্যা হবে না :D
<Ekushey> tarunno: +1
<tuxboy> মানে তারুণ্য = শাবাব!
<tuxboy> ওহহো
<tuxboy> মনে পড়ছে!
<maqtanim> tarunno: +1
<nirjhor_> পিচ্চি তো ভালো রসিক হইছ দেখা যায়
<tarunno> Ekushey, আমি ভিড্যুর কথা বলতেছিলাম
<tareq_> প্রজন্ম চলছে না ?
<tuxboy> সেই রবিঠাকুর!
<foolcoder> Tareq: +1 :P
<Ekushey> tarunno: oh, hehe ;)
<prism> ভাই কি নিয়ে বক বক হচ্ছে
<Rezwan> লিফো কে তাই অন্য নামে আনা হোক, বিডিআর এর নাম এবং পোশাক পরিবর্তন এর মতো! :P
<ashickur-noor> লিনাক্সদেশ আছে তাইলে
<tuxboy> রবিঠাকুরের প্রযুক্তিপ্রেম নিয়ে কথা হচ্ছে @prism
<prism> :D
<ashickur-noor> আপনাদের সবাইকে লিনাক্সদেশে স্বাগতম
<Ekushey> what's wrong with linuxdesh.org?
<tareq_> প্রিজম কেডা ? অভি ভাই নাকি ?
<ashickur-noor> :)
<tarunno> Tareq, আপনি বলতে চাচ্ছেন যে আগের বার যারা মডারেটর ছিলেন তারা অযোগ্য ছিলেন?
<nirjhor_> হেহে জটিল টপিক
<Ekushey> there's already a forum now?
<tarunno> আর আমি তো ম্যাজিক জানি না
<Tareq> tarunno, maqtanim অতীতের কথা ভুলে সামনে আগানোই ভাল হবে :)
<Tareq> tarunno, না অযোগ্য থাকবে কেন
<tareq_> লিনাক্সদেশ নামটা নিয়ে আপত্তি আছে
<tuxboy> রাসেল ভাই, লিফোতে অনেক কন্টেন্ট ছিল
<prism> চিনবেন না -Ashutosh
<tuxboy> আমারও নামে সমস্যা
<ashickur-noor> আমি চিনি
<Tareq> প্রজন্ম ফোরামের বিকল্প রংমহল কোন দিনই হয় নি
<tuxboy> নতুন নাম ঠিক করে লিনাক্সদেশ আর লিফোর কন্টেন্ট মার্জ করি
<ashickur-noor> :)
<tuxboy> প্রস্তাব কেমন?
<tarunno> Tareq, লিফোও অতীত জিনিস তাই না?
<tareq_> নামটা ভাল লাগে না, অনি ভাই মাইন্ত কইরো না
<tuxboy> জানি
<Tareq> লিফোর বিকল্পও লিনাক্সদেশের হবে না
<tuxboy> আমারও লাগে না
<tuxboy> নতুন নাম ঠিক করে লিনাক্সদেশ আর লিফোর কন্টেন্ট মার্জ করি	
<tuxboy> এইটাই বেস্ট
<tuxboy> সবাই আবার কাজ শুরু করি
<tuxboy> একসঙ্গে
<foolcoder> tuxboy: +1
<Ayon> ভালো প্রস্তাব
<Pritimoy> নতুন নাম ঠিক করে লিনাক্সদেশ আর লিফোর কন্টেন্ট মার্জ করি- সহমত
<Tareq> tarunno, কিন্তু ভবিষ্যতের কথা ভেবে আনাটাই শ্রয়ে নয় কি?
<tareq_> অনি ঠিক বলেছ
<Rezwan> লিফো ফিরিয়ে আনার পক্ষে-বিপক্ষে ভোটাভুটি চলতে পারে!
<tuxboy> লিফো আর আসবে না
<tuxboy> নামটাই কলংকিত হয়ে গেছে কিছু "মানুষের" কাজে
<ashickur-noor> ভোটাভুটি তে পক্ষ জিতবে
<tuxboy> থাক, আগের কথা মনে করতে চাইনা
<tarunno> Tareq, নিশ্চয়ই। কিন্তু পুরানো পথে হেঁটে আপনি নতুন গন্তব্যে পৌঁছবেন কি করে স্যার?
<Ayon> যেটাই হোক সেখানে কন্টেন্ট বেশি হওয়া জরুরি
<ashickur-noor> কিন্তু এডুগন করবে না
<Ekushey> ok let's see
<ashickur-noor> লিফো না থাকুক আরেকটা আছে
<ashickur-noor> আমাদের কাজ হওয়া দিয়ে কথা
<tuxboy> আমরা কন্টেন্ট মার্জ করে নতুন প্লাটফর্ম খাড়া করি
<tuxboy> সবাই একসাথে কাজ করবো
<Tareq> tarunno, তাহলে আপনি কি বলেন?
<tuxboy> পেছনে তাকানোর সময় এখন না
<Rezwan> সুন্দর প্রস্তাব। পক্ষে হাত তুললাম!
<tuxboy> @Ekushey @tarunno @maqtanim মতামত চাচ্ছি
<ashickur-noor> +1
<tareq_> +১
<tuxboy> চুপ করে থাকবেন না
<prism> +1
<Ayon> সমর্থন জানালাম
<tarunno> Tareq, আমি কিছু বলি না, কমিউনিটিতে আমি এখন ব্যাকবেঞ্চার
<Tareq> :ষ
<ashickur-noor> উতা ভাই এখন ব্যস্ত মানুষ তাই উনি সময় দিতে পারে না
<Tareq> :S
<foolcoder> আমিও সমর্থন জানালাম @tuxboy
<tuxboy> এখন @tarunno ভাইকে দাড়ি ধরিয়া টানিয়া সামনে আনা হইল, ক্লাসের সামনে বলেন।
<tuxboy> কথা বলতেই হবে
<tuxboy> আপনারা সিনিয়র
<Ekushey> :)
<nirjhor_> এমন প্রস্তাবে কেউ না করবে না
<nirjhor_> কিন্তু কাজের সময় দেখা যাবে কেউ না
<nirjhor_> নাই
<tarunno> tuxboy, আমি চুপ করে না থাকলে সমস্যা আছে ভাইয়া। আমি কথা বলতে শুরু করলে অবস্থা কি হয় সেটা মেইলিং লিস্টে দেখেছি
<ashickur-noor> @angel ভাই স্বাগতম
<Tareq> welcome angel 
<angel> thnx
<angel> thnx
<nirjhor_> তারুণ্য ভাই , সেই কথা ছেড়ে দেন না ভাই
<tuxboy> ভাই
<tuxboy> কাদাটা না ছুড়ি
<tuxboy> নতুন করে শুরু করতে কোন সমস্যা নাই
<tuxboy> শ্যামলিতে আগুন লেগে বস্তি পুড়ে গেছে
<foolcoder> এক অফ টপিক, একটা ভাল IRC ক্লাইন্টের নাম বলেন তো
<tuxboy> ওরা কি সুইসাইড করবে?
<tuxboy> ওরা নতুন করেই স্বপ্ন দেখবে
<Tanvir> foolcoder, এক্সচ্যাট!
<ashickur-noor> আমি ইম্পাথি চালাই
<Tareq> foolcoder, XChat
<tuxboy> আমরাও দেখি
<ashickur-noor> chatzilla xchat
<tuxboy> Empathy @foolcoder
<Rezwan> foolcoder: লিনাক্সে xchat এর উপর কিছু নাই!
<foolcoder> আচ্ছা দেখতেছি
<Tanvir> ওকে সিঙ্গেল ট্রান্সফারেবল ভোটে এক্সচ্যাট জিতে গেছে। :-P
<tuxboy> :p
<Tareq> angel, any thoughts on LIFO?
<tarunno> আমি তো ছেড়েই দিয়েছি ভাইজানেরা... 
<Goutam> ভাইয়েরা, লিনাক্সে আমি নাদান মানুষ। আপনারা অনুমতি দিলে ভয়েডরে দুইটা (বেশি না, দুইটাই) কথা বলতে চাই।
<tuxboy> দুই একটা ব্ল্যাক শিপের জন্য কমিউনিটি ভাঙ্গুক, আমি চাই না
<Pritimoy> বলেন বলেন
<Tareq> Goutam, একটা কথা বলেন ;)
<tuxboy> আমি মেইলিং লিস্টে খালি পড়ি, কিছু বলি না
<Tanvir> Goutam দা, কেমন আছেন? :-)
<tuxboy> গৌতম রয়, স্বাগতম!
<Tareq> tarunno, আপনি ছাড়লেও জনগন আপনাকে ছাড়বে না ;)
<tuxboy> +1
<Goutam> ১. ফোরামে আপনারা যে যে নামে লিখেন, এই চ্যানেলে সেই নামে লগইন করলে আলোচনা ধরতে সুবিধা হয়। অনেককে চিনতেসি না। (প্রথম কথা শেষ)
<ashickur-noor> হে হে
<ashickur-noor> সত্যি কথা
<Goutam> তানভীর, ভালো আছি
<tuxboy> আসলে আমার নিক রেজিস্টার্ড, :p
<ashickur-noor> আচ্ছে এই চ্যানেলের মডারেটর কে?
<Rezwan> +1 !! RT <Tareq> tarunno, আপনি ছাড়লেও জনগন আপনাকে ছাড়বে না ;)
<tuxboy> তাই অনিরুদ্ধ = tuxboy
<nirjhor> নামটা সুন্দর
<nirjhor> টাক্সবয়
<tuxboy> চ্যানেলেরও মড থাকে!
<ashickur-noor> থাকে
<nirjhor> থাকে তো
<nirjhor> আই আর সি তে থাকে
<Tanvir> ashickur-noor, try /quote ChanServ access #ubuntu-bd list
<Rezwan> Goutam: আপনার দুইটা কথা শুনার অপেক্ষায় আছি :)
<maqtanim> সবাইকে আরেকটু খোঁচা দেই
<maqtanim> সবাইকে আরেকটু খোঁচা দেই
<tuxboy> আউচ!
<ashickur-noor> জোরে লাগল
<ashickur-noor> ব্যথা পাইছি
<Goutam> ২. আমরা লিনাক্সে যে কয়জন গুটিকতক মানুষ, সেই তুলনায় আমাদের মাঝে বিভেদের পরিমাণটা বেশি। এইভাবে চলতে থাকলে এখানে লিনাক্স প্রত্যাশিত গতিতে আগাবে না। বিষয়টিকে গুরুত্ব দà
<maqtanim> প্রতি সপ্তাহে এরকম আড্ডা হবে, আর প্রতি মাসে প্রথম বৃহস্পতিবার অফিসিয়াল মিটিং হবে
<maqtanim> সবাই কী বলেন?
<Goutam> আমার দুইটা কথা বলা হয়ে গেছে।
<tuxboy> ইয়ে! :D
<prism> +1
<tuxboy> আট পায়ে খাড়া!
<tarunno> আচ্ছা, আমাকে আপাতত ভাগতে হচ্ছে 
<prism> ভাই প্রতি মাস এ আড্ডা হোক 
<tarunno> পরে আপডেট জেনে নেব
<ashickur-noor> বিদায়
<tarunno> সবাইকে শুভরাত্রি
<tuxboy> কোবতে লিখার জন্য রবিঠাকুর ভাগছেন!
<ashickur-noor> @maqtanim ভাই
<ashickur-noor> UBT এর মিটিং এ থাকতাম
<sagir421> আপনারা কথা বলেন ।
<tuxboy> আচ্ছা ভাই
<ashickur-noor> তখন দেখতাম মটিং এর রিপোর্ট লেখা হত
<foolcoder> prism ভাই, আপনি কি অভি ভাই?
<sagir421> আমি আজকের মত/ এখনের মত গেলাম। 
<prism> না 
<ashickur-noor> এটার কি রিপোর্ট লেখা হবে?
<ashickur-noor> prism হইল আশুতোস
<Rezwan> আড্ডা প্রতি সপ্তাহেই চলুক
<prism> :D
<tuxboy> ভাইজানেরা একটা গুরুত্বপূর্ণ বিষয় কিন্তু সুরাহা হল না
<ashickur-noor> কি বিষয়?
<foolcoder> ও আচ্ছা
<tuxboy> লিফো লিনাক্সদেশ কি হবে?
<Tanvir> আশিকুর নূর: চ্যানেলের লগ কেথাও পেস্ট করলে হয়!
<tuxboy> মার্জ হলে সবচেয়ে বেস্ট হত
<ashickur-noor> নাহ
<ashickur-noor> রিপোর্ট মানে খালি লগ না
<ashickur-noor> মিটিং এ কি হইল তার সারমর্ম
<ashickur-noor> যাতে কেউ সহজেই বুঝতে পারে মিটিং এ কি সিদ্ধান্ত নেওয়া হল
<angel> Tareq, sorry i ws away
<Goutam> নাদান পাবলিকের কথা দুইটারে কেউ গুরুত্বই দিলো না :(
<tuxboy> @angel লিফো সম্পর্কে জানতে চাই
<ashickur-noor> +1
<angel> Tareq, LiFo ll b back, i told u,but it will take some time, give some time
<tuxboy> @Ekushey এখনো চুপ মেরে ক্যামেরার অটোফোকাস ঠিক করার চেষ্টা করছে
<tuxboy> +1!
<tuxboy> Yay!
<Ekushey> tuxboy: ami biri khaitesi :p
<angel> 2/3 months
<tuxboy> YahoooooooooOOOOOO!
<Rezwan> যাক একটা পজিটিভ কিছু পাওয়া গেল!
<angel> max
<tuxboy> max?
<angel> tuxboy, u r?
<tuxboy> Aniruddha
<ashickur-noor> অপেক্ষায় রইলাম
<angel> maximum*
<tuxboy> Max কতদিন?
<Ekushey> tuxboy: meet me sometime if you can
<tuxboy> ওকে
<Goutam> তবে লিফোর অ্যাডমিন হিসেবে এমন মানুষদের রাইখেন যাদের মাথা একটু কম গরম
<tuxboy> @Ekushey কালকে ফ্রী?
<angel> 2/ 3 month maximum
<tuxboy> হুম
<Tareq> Ekushey ki biri khaoanor school disen naki? :P
<angel> tuxboy, who r u?
<Tareq> angel, koybar ask korla? :))
<tuxboy> Aniruddha Adhikary @angel
<Ekushey> tuxboy: kalke 3:30-4:00 er dike parbo i guess :)
<angel> oh
<angel> sorry
<tuxboy> ওকে
<tuxboy> ঠিক আছে!
<angel> i guess im missing text
<Ekushey> tuxboy: what's your number again?
<tuxboy> pmming you, wait @Ekushey
<Ekushey> okkk
<ashickur-noor> পাবলিকালি দেও
<ashickur-noor> মানুষজন জানুক
<ashickur-noor> :P
<tuxboy> আমি পাগল না
<Tareq> Ekushey, khichuri khaisen? :P
<tuxboy> :p
<tuxboy> বিড়ি খাইতেছে, নট খিচুড়ি
<tuxboy> :p
<foolcoder_> টাটা বাই বাই, আমি এখন যাই! :P
<tuxboy> টাটা ন্যানো?
<ashickur-noor> :
<tuxboy> কবে কিনলেন?
<Tareq> foolcoder_, basay ki bou ache naki?
<ashickur-noor> :P
<ashickur-noor> ;)
<prism> :D
<foolcoder_> tuxboy: এই টাটা সেই টাটা না :P
<Ekushey> Tareq: not yet ;)
<nirjhor> আমিও যাই
<tuxboy> নির্ঝরের বিড়ি প্রশিক্ষণ কেন্দ্রে ছাত্র নিয়োগ দেয়া হবে
<Tareq> Ekushey, :P
<nirjhor> আমার আরেকটা আই আর সি তে যাইতে হবে
<nirjhor> মিয়া
<tuxboy> কেউ আগ্রহী হলে পিএম করেন @nirjhor
<nirjhor> কি কও না কও
<foolcoder_> Tareq: কারেন্ট নাই, ল্যপ্পির চার্জ শেষের পথে :(
<nirjhor> লাস্ট আমি আর সারিম একই সাথে খাইছি
<nirjhor> সারিমের পার্ফর্মেন্স আমার থেকে ভালো
<ashickur-noor> ভাইয়েরা রাত হইতেছে
<tuxboy> হেহে
<ashickur-noor> আমি নিশাচর না
<tuxboy> :p
<ashickur-noor> মিটিং শেষ করেন
<foolcoder_> :P
<nirjhor> আমারে অন্য একটা চ্যাটে যাইতে হইতেছে
<nirjhor> বিদায়
<Tareq> maqtanim, gelo koi? :S
<tuxboy> যান
<nirjhor> আর অনিরুদ্ধ কিছু হইলে
<nirjhor> আপডেট দিয়ো
<tuxboy> আচ্ছা
<maqtanim> আছি এইখানেই
<ashickur-noor> তোমারে খবর দিমু না
<ashickur-noor> ভাই মিটিং শেষ করেন
<ashickur-noor> তারপর সাবই বকবক করি
<Pritimoy> কি ঠিক হল?
<ashickur-noor> আদনান ভাই ৪ টা প্রস্তাবনা দিয়েছেন
<tuxboy> বিভব পার্থক্য কি জিনিস বুঝতেছি না! @maqtanim
<tuxboy> ভাই বুঝান
<tuxboy> ব্রেনে গিট্টু লাগছে
<Pritimoy> ৩ ও ৪ নং কি ?
<ashickur-noor> @tuxboy এটাকি tux রিলেটেড কিছু?
<prism> :D
<tuxboy> হেহে
<prism> tux related !!
<tuxboy> অবশ্যই
<tuxboy> টাক্স রিলেটেড
<tuxboy> টাক্স = লিনাক্সের মাসকট
<maqtanim> tuxboy: দুই প্রান্তের ভোল্টেজের মধ্যে পার্থ্ক্য
<tuxboy> লিনাক্স চলে কম্পিউটারে বা অন্য ডিভাইসে
<tuxboy> ডিভাইস চালাতে লাগে কারেন্ট
<tuxboy> মানে বিভব পার্থক্য না থাকলে বিদ্যুৎ প্রবাহই হবে না!
<tuxboy> লিনাক্স মানে টাক্সের অস্তিত্ব বিলীন!
<Goutam> যাই, আপনারা ভালো থাকবেন
<prism> ওরে বাবা তাই বলে এখানে বিভভ মামা কে টানার কি দরকার  :D
<Pritimoy> মাথার উপর দিয়া গেলো!
<tuxboy> আমি কিন্তু মিতা তারেকদের চিপায় পড়ে গেছি
<tuxboy> হু ইজ হু?
<kaziweb> c u everyone.
<tuxboy> উখে
<tuxboy> আর ভালো কথা
<tuxboy> ডকুমেন্টেশনের কি হবে?
<tuxboy> উবুন্টু 12.04 ডকুমেন্টেশন, বাংলায়?
<ashickur-noor_> কিসের ডকুমেন্টেশন?
<tuxboy> collaboratively করলে সবচেয়ে ভালো হয়
<tuxboy> উইকি স্টাইল
<tareq_> কি ভাইয়েরা এইখানে বিভব, ভোল্টেজ না টানলে নয়?
<tuxboy> কিন্তু ওপেন না
<Rezwan> সবাই একে একে চলে যাচ্ছে। মিটিং শেষ হওয়ার আগে এই প্রস্তাবটার প্রতি দৃষ্টি আকর্ষণ করছি RT <maqtanim> প্রতি সপ্তাহে এরকম আড্ডা হবে, আর প্রতি মাসে প্রথম বৃহস্পতিবার অফিসিয়াল মিটিং হবে
<ashickur-noor_> আরো
<Rezwan> প্রতি বৃহস্পতিবার রাতে এইরকম আড্ডা চলুক
<ashickur-noor_> আছে
<ashickur-noor_> ১২.০৪ এর গাইড নিয়ে কথা উঠেছিলো
<tareq_> আদনান ভাই কি বলেন ?
<tuxboy> হুম
<tuxboy> @maqtanim
<ashickur-noor_> আড্ডা যেকোন দিন দেওয়া যায়
<tareq_> সামনের উইকে এআইইউবি যেতে পারি
<maqtanim> আডডা এর জন্য
<maqtanim> তো মনে হয় বৃহস্পতিবারটাই সবচেয়ে ভাল
<tuxboy> @maqtanim, বাংলা ইউজার ম্যানুয়াল চাই
<maqtanim> tareq_: আমার রুম নাম্বার ২৭১
<Rezwan> হ্যাঁ কারণ শুক্রবারে বন্ধ থাকে
<tuxboy> উইকিতে কাজ করি
<tareq_> আদনান ভাই, তৌসিফ বাইরে চলে যাচ্ছে; এরপর আপনার সাথে মিট করতে আসব
<Pritimoy> যদিও আমার শুক্র বার ছুটি নাই, তবুও সহমত @maq
<tuxboy> @tareq ভাই, আপনি কি WP-তারেক?
<tuxboy> ক্ল্যারিফাই করেন!
<maqtanim> আপনি কি আবরার এর ব্যাচমেট?
<tareq_> আমি "প্রখর রুদ্র" তারেক
<Tareq> WP mane ki? :S
<ashickur-noor_> তারেক CSE
<tuxboy> WP = Wordpress
<Tareq> ami @tareq_cse
<tuxboy> :D
<maqtanim> Tareq:  এইটা WP-তারেক
<tuxboy> এতক্ষণে ক্লিয়ার হইল!
<Tareq> yeah, WP is great :P
<ashickur-noor_> ভাই মিটিং শেষ করেন
<tareq_> @maqtanim হ্যাঁ
<ashickur-noor_> ঘুম পাইতেছে
<ashickur-noor_> :P
<tuxboy> @Tareq not better than the flexibility of Drupal!
<tuxboy> :D
<tuxboy> Okay, tareqs and others
<tuxboy> Bye for today
<Tareq> WP etto flixible er jonnei ekhon marketshare er ei obostha, so I don't need to say a word ;)
<tuxboy> :D
<tuxboy> WP তে কিন্তু Views টাইপ কিছু পাইনাই
<maqtanim> যারা যারা যঅচ্ছেন তাদের প্রতি অনুরোধ রইল প্রতি বৃহস্পতিবার এই চ্যানেলে আসবেন
<tuxboy> আর মার্কেটশেয়ার ধরলে Windows vs Linux দেখেন
<tuxboy> :p
<ashickur-noor_> +1
<tuxboy> মার্কেটশেয়ারই সব না!
<Tareq> koi windows, ar koi WordPress :S
<tuxboy> হেহে
<tuxboy> দুইটাই জনপ্রিয়
<maqtanim> আর প্রতি মাসের প্রথম বৃহস্পতিবার আমরা অফিসিয়াল মিটিং করব
<tuxboy> দুইটার পাবলিক চালায়
<tuxboy> দুইটার W দিয়া শুরু
<tuxboy> :p
<tareq_> রেগুলার আসব যদি মনে থাকে
<Tareq> ;)
<tuxboy> যাইগা
<ashickur-noor> আমি রাজি
<ashickur-noor> তবে এমন খাপছাড়া মিটিং নয় ভাই
<tuxboy> কাল রাসেল ভাইর সাথে দেখা করতে হবে
<Pritimoy> যারা যারা যঅচ্ছেন তাদের প্রতি অনুরোধ রইল প্রতি বৃহস্পতিবার এই চ্যানেলে আসবেন----কয়টায়?
<maqtanim> অফিসিয়াল মিটিংয়ের লগ রেকর্ড করা হবে উবুন্টুর সার্ভারে
<Rezwan> maqtanim: আদনান ভাই, মেইলিং এ ব্যাপারটা জানিয়ে দিয়েন। যারা এখানে নাই তারাও জানবে।
<tuxboy> মারছে!
<tuxboy> তাইলে তো আমার কুকামের লগও থাকবো!
<prism> :D
<maqtanim> একই সময়ে ১১টায় ... Pritimoy 
<maqtanim> Rezwan: ভাল কথা মনে করেছেন
<ashickur-noor> পুরা চ্যানেলটাই লগড
<tuxboy> হায় হায়!
<Tareq> Ekushey, where is the bots? :D
<Tareq> Ekushey, where are the bots? :D
<tuxboy> সারিমের আব্বায় যদি জানতে পারে সারিম বিড়ি টানে!!! :p
<ashickur-noor> মিটিং কি #ubuntu-meeting এ করবেন?
<tuxboy> ubuntulog_
<maqtanim> tuxboy: আজকের মিটিংয়ের লগ সবার জন্য উন্মুক্ত নয়
<tuxboy> বিট
<tuxboy> বট *
<tuxboy> ভাগি
<maqtanim> তবে প্রতি মাসের প্রথম বৃহস্পতিবারের রাত ১১টার মিটিং এর লগ সবাই দেকতে পাবে
<Rezwan> I guess lubotu2 is a bot :P
<ashickur-noor> হুম
<maqtanim> Ekushey: we need some bots for this channel
<ashickur-noor> চ্যালেন দেখি লগ করা না
<Ekushey> maqtanim: hmmm true
<sagir42> আমি আজকে বিদায় নিলাম। 
<sagir42> সবাইকে শুভ রাত্রি। 
<tareq_> একটু পরে আসছি
<sagir42> আসসালামু আলাইকুম ওয়ারাহমাতুল্লাহ্ 
<Tareq> সবাই তো গেল
<prism> আমিও ভাগী অনির বকবক দেখলাম অনেক্ষণ 
<Pritimoy> শুভ রাত্রি সবাইকে। দেখা হবে
<ashickur-noor_> আমি কি কিছু মিস করলাম?
<Tareq> nope
<ashickur-noor_> খোদাহাফেজ
<Tareq> ok, see ya everyone :)
<Tareq> bye
<Ekushey> who was looking for channel logs?
<Rezwan> abhi_69: আপনে এতো লেইট। মিটিং তো শেষ!
<abhi_69> Rezwan, i know, i was busy with my work
<kalpurush> Angel
<shahriar86> chears
<Ekushey> hey shahriar86!
<shahriar86> Ekushey: angel kalpurush Rezwan Tanvir tareq_
<shahriar86> who are bots and who are not?
<shahriar86> Ekushey: make a bot to kick out bots :P
<kalpurush> i m not :D
<Ekushey> shahriar86: the log is at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/17/%23ubuntu-bd.html if you want to check
<Ekushey> shahriar86: lol
<Rezwan> shahriar86: I'm a bot! :D
<shahriar86> yah sure
<shahriar86> most of them left already
<shahriar86> :S
<shahriar86> :
<shahriar86> Ekushey: have you gone mad?
<shahriar86> Rezwan: do I know you?
<shahriar86> kalpurush: 
<kalpurush> ji vaia  shahriar86 
* Ekushey changed the topic of #ubuntu-bd to: Official IRC channel of Ubuntu Bangladesh | www.ubuntu-bd.org | Mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bd | Forum: http://forum.linux.org.bd | Launchpad: http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bd | Channel Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Paste large logs @ http://ubuntu-bd.pastebin.com | Our Facebook group: http://groups.to/ubuntu | Enjoy your stay! :)
<maqtanim> I am back! 
<Rezwan> shahriar86: I guess you don't know me :)
<shahriar86> yay maqtanim
<shahriar86> welcome
<maqtanim> shahriar86, 
<maqtanim> :D
<kalpurush> i know shahriar86  , Ekushey  :D
<shahriar86> Rezwan: doesn't matter... you may never know from where you make close friends
<maqtanim> hi kalpurush !
<Rezwan> shahriar86: haha sure! :D
<maqtanim> I think we're not acquinted.
<kalpurush> hi maqtanim  
* Ekushey changed the topic of #ubuntu-bd to: Official IRC channel of Ubuntu Bangladesh | www.ubuntu-bd.org | Mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bd | Forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=409 | Launchpad: http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bd | Channel Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Paste large logs @ http://ubuntu-bd.pastebin.com | Our Facebook group: http://groups.to/ubuntu | Enjoy your stay! :
<kalpurush> apnare ekhono dekha hoilo na maqtanim 
* Ekushey changed the topic of #ubuntu-bd to: Official IRC channel of Ubuntu Bangladesh | www.ubuntu-bd.org | Mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bd | Forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=409 | Launchpad: http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bd | Channel Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Paste large logs @ http://ubuntu-bd.pastebin.com | Our Facebook group: http://groups.to/ubuntu | Enjoy your stay!
<maqtanim> আমি কি আপনাকে চিনি? kalpurush ?
<shahriar86> maqtanim: is a goodie goodie boy
<maqtanim> are you pottasium?
<kalpurush> না ভাই
<maqtanim> i mean sium?
<maqtanim> shahriar86, :P
<Ekushey> shahriar86: fixed the broken URLs on the topic
<shahriar86> compared to maqtanim siyam bhai is even more goodie goodie boy
<Rezwan> Ekushey: sir why did you not give a "voice" to Mr. angel ? ;)
<maqtanim> shahriar86, I think you joined just a few minutes ago
<shahriar86> yup maqtanim
<shahriar86> just checked email
<maqtanim> ok , we've decided to hang around on this channel
<Ekushey> Rezwan: didn't notice him :p
<maqtanim> on every thursday night at 11 PM
<Rezwan> LOL!
<kalpurush> angel: dhaka er baire may be
<maqtanim> and we'll have our official meetings on the first thursday of every month
<maqtanim> which will eventually be logged!
<Rezwan> shahriar86: are you in twitter?
<shahriar86> rezwan try #kidfromdhaka
<shahriar86> maqtanim: yap boss... its actually an old issue
<maqtanim> Rezwan, are the রেজওয়ান from Amader Projukti?
<shahriar86> but most of the time I just meet bots
<Rezwan> shahriar86: then I guess you know me. I've talked with you several times in twitter :))
<Rezwan> maqtanim: yes sir :))
<shahriar86> :)
<Rezwan> ঐখানে আমার নিক রেজওয়ান২২
<shahriar86> I guessed so once you asked me about twitter
<Rezwan> আপ্রতে
<maqtanim> shahriar86, the fact is there were 20+ participants today
<maqtanim> Rezwan, হ্যা হ্যা ভুলে গেছি
<maqtanim> একটা ভোলাভালা ছবি ছিল প্রফাইলপিকে
<maqtanim> :০
<Ekushey> Rezwan i don't think i know you?
<maqtanim> :P
<Rezwan> হাহাহাহা :D
<maqtanim> Ekushey,  he was a regular member of Amader Projukti
<Rezwan> Ekushey: I'm not well known in the community sir. because I don't have any contribution for linux :)
<maqtanim> when it was in its peak time
<Rezwan> yes true
<shahriar86> maqtanim: still lots of them are absent
<shahriar86> after only 1 hour
<maqtanim> shahriar86, so all the 20+ participants agreed to appear on this channel 
<Rezwan> amader projukti is almost dead now. *sigh*
<shahriar86> its nice
<maqtanim> on evry thursday
<shahriar86> Rezwan: because people are getting too busy to give quality time
<maqtanim> yeah lots of them were absent
<shahriar86> you will see forums are dying
<Tareq> shahriar86, you are so late :P
<Rezwan> yes. very unfortunately :(
<maqtanim> but the number of presents were also huge, if you consider the recent activity of UbuntuBD
<shahriar86> Tareq: yup
<shahriar86> learned from the best
<Tareq> lol
 * shahriar86 pun intended to Ekushey
<Tareq> problem hocche ekhane khaoa daoar babostha nai :P
<shahriar86> Tareq: he he
<Ekushey> brb... phone :/
<shahriar86> Tareq: that day I was visiting my father's graveyard with my family
<shahriar86> thus were late
<shahriar86> anyway it was nice to say hello to you via angel's phone
<shahriar86> :P
<Tareq> ha ha :P
<shahriar86> nirjhor: 
<shahriar86> hola
<nirjhor> hi bhaia
<maqtanim> brb
<Tareq> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s320x320/579311_411831555514884_237571936274181_1234895_2021898724_n.jpg
<shahriar86> Tareq: :)
<shahriar86> the question never popped up
<Tareq> shahriar86, job life kemon jacche?
<shahriar86> chele to boroi chalu
<Tareq> ha ha, yes :P
<shahriar86> Tareq: good news going to resign soon
<Tareq> aah, why?
<shahriar86> fed up
<Tareq> yeah, job are boring
<shahriar86> it's a really long story... not suitable for irc
<Tareq> so it should be blogged ;)
<shahriar86> আপনের খবর বলেন
<shahriar86> পড়াশোনা তো শেষ হবার পথে?
<Tareq> yeah, september e exam hobe mone hoy
<shahriar86> Rezwan: kalpurush মনে হয় ঘুম ধরেছে?
<Tareq> taholei ei jontrona theke bachbo bole asha rakhi
<Rezwan> shahriar86: নাহ আছি। এতো তাড়াতাড়ি ঘুম? তাও আবার বৃহস্পতিবার রাতে! ;-D
<kalpurush> shahriar86:  na vai ami o apnar moto late kore aschi tai ekhon log ta portechi :)
<shahriar86> শেষ নাই তার শেষ নাই
<shahriar86> Rezwan: তাইলে আপনি অবিবাহিত :p
<shahriar86> kalpurush: আমি মাঝে মাঝে পড়ছি
<Tareq> shahriar86, academic study sesh korte hobe, boroi boring jinish :(
<Tareq> kaj kame boroi gondogol pakay :P
<Rezwan> shahriar86: নি:সন্দেহে :D তা আপনার বিবাহ কবে? নাকি হয়ে গেছে?
<shahriar86> Tareq: তারপরে কি করবেন ভাই?
<kalpurush> +1 Tareq 
<Tareq> apatoto freelancer ;)
<Tareq> job e dhokar sahos pai na
<shahriar86> Rezwan: বিয়ে হলে অবশ্যই খবর পাবেন
<Tareq> sob cheye boro kotha, dhakay jete voy pai
<shahriar86> মেইলিং লিস্টে না হোক অন্তত টুইটার আর ব্লগে
<shahriar86> ashickur-noor: 
<shahriar86> শুভরাত্রি বলবো নাকি কি বলবো?
<shahriar86> শুভরাত্রি তো ঘুমাতে যাবার আগে বলে
<Rezwan> shahriar86: আপনার ব্লগে সেই বিখ্যাত পোস্টটা এখনো মনে আছে। ভাবছিলাম চাকরি পাওয়া মাত্রই বিয়ে করে ফেলবেন ;)
<shahriar86> Rezwan: ভাই সব তো সুখস্বপ্ন নয়, বাস্তবেও থাকতে হয়
<Tareq> Rezwan: +1
<shahriar86> গত দেড় বছর জুরে এক আংটির টাকায়ই জমায় যাচ্ছি
<ashickur-noor> বলুন স্বাগতম
<Tareq> shahriar86, :P
<Rezwan> ভয় ঢুকায়ে দিলেন! তাইলে এ জীবনে হয়তো আর বিয়ে করা হবে না :'(
<shahriar86> বিয়ের দিনমোহর আর অন্যান্য খরচের কথা তো বাদ
<shahriar86> :P
<shahriar86> হুমমম
<shahriar86> আশিক ভাইয়ের আগমন শুভেচ্ছা স্বাগতম
<shahriar86> সবাই খালি মজা লয় :(
<Tareq> jader nai, tara to moja nibei :D
<ashickur-noor> এটা বিবাহের চ্যানেল হয়ে গেল নাকি?
<shahriar86> Tareq: আপনাদের আছে কিন্তু আপনারা চুপা রুস্তম
<shahriar86> শেষ পর্যন্ত বিয়ে করে বলবেন কেমন কেমন করে যেনো হয়ে গেলো বুঝলামও না
<Tareq> ha ha ha ha ha ha
<shahriar86> ashickur-noor: বিবাহের চ্যানেল আড্ডার চ্যানেল
<Tareq> na vai, keu aj porjonto time dilo na :(
<Rezwan> খিকজ 
<shahriar86> ‌সারাক্ষণ কি wget http://downloadfromheaven/money1000K.com
<kalpurush> আমরা ছোটরা বড়দের কাছ থেকে বিয়ের পুর্ব প্রস্তুতি সমন্ধে জ্ঞান নিচ্ছি:)
<Tareq> :P
<Rezwan> :D
<shahriar86> Tareq: Rezwan টাইম যখন দিবে তখন আপনার টাইমই হারাম হয়ে যাবে
<shahriar86> সাধু সাবধান
<ashickur-noor> :)
<shahriar86> ashickur-noor: আপনার বাবা কেমন আছেন এখন?
<ashickur-noor> আলহামদুলিল্লাহ
<Tareq> shahriar86, dilli ka laddu :P
<ashickur-noor> আবার যেতে হবে জুনে
<ashickur-noor> :(
<shahriar86> Tareq: দিল্লিকা লাড্ডু না মতিচুর তা ভালো করে টের পাবেন
<shahriar86> বালিশ মিষ্টি মনে করে ঘুম পারবারও চাইতে পারে
<Tareq> na hole vai bujhbo kemne :P
<shahriar86> angel: Ekushey ashickur-noor: এই কিউবি মডেম কানেক্ট করার ঘটনাটা কি?
<ashickur-noor> কি জানি?
<shahriar86> ও ভালো কথা
<Rezwan> shahriar86: আপনে তো এখনো দিল্লিকা লাড্ডু টেস্ট করেন নাই। এতো আগে-ভাগে আমাদের ভয় দেখাইয়েন না ;)
<ashickur-noor> হে কইয়া গায়েব হইয়া গেল
<shahriar86> আমার সিডি লাগবে
<ashickur-noor> কিসের?
<shahriar86> Rezwan: নির্ভর করে আপনি সম্পর্ককে প্রেম প্রেম খেলা দেখতে চান নাকি আসলেই ঘর সংসার করার চিন্তা ভাবনা করছেন
<kalpurush> কিউবি এর কাহিনিটা আমার কাছে কেমন যেন ফাপর এর মত লাগলো
<shahriar86> ashickur-noor: উবুন্টু
<shahriar86> আমার পক্ষে নামানো সম্ভব না
<ashickur-noor> ১২.০৪ এর সিডি করি নাই
<shahriar86> kalpurush: :(
<ashickur-noor> যে বাগ ছিলো তখন
<ashickur-noor> পাবলিক দেখেই পিডান দিতো
<shahriar86> কেনো?
<ashickur-noor> এখন কিছুটা কমছে
<shahriar86> হঠাৎ কি হলো?
<kalpurush> angel:  তুই কি ঘুমাস ?
<ashickur-noor> ইউনিটি লেন্স প্রায়ই ক্রাস করত
<kalpurush> এই খানে সব উবুন্তু ইউজার , ফেডরা ইউজার নাই :(
<ashickur-noor> iso চাইলে দিতে পারি
<ashickur-noor> এইডা উবুন্টু চ্যানেল
<shahriar86> sagir42: পুনরায় স্বাগতম
<ashickur-noor> ফেডোরা চ্যানেলে ফেডোরা থাকবে
<ashickur-noor> :)
<sagir42> ঘুমাতে গিয়েছিলাম। 
<sagir42> দেখি গরমে ঘুম আসে না। 
<shahriar86> ashickur-noor: এমন মন্তব্য করা উচিত না অন্তত প্রকাশ্যে না
<sagir42> তাই দেখতে আসলাম সবাই কি করছে। 
<kalpurush> আমি তো ফেডোরা ইউজার তারপর ও তো উবুন্তু তে আইসা বইসা আছি । :P 
<ashickur-noor> মজাক করলাম
<shahriar86> কেউ ঠাট্টা হিসেবে নেয়, কেউ সত্যি সত্যি নেয়
<ashickur-noor> :P দিতে ভুলে গেছি
<shahriar86> আর আমি দিনে ১০ ঘন্টা উইন্ডোজ ইউজার :(
<kalpurush> হে হে আশিক ভাই ব্যাপার না
<shahriar86> maqtanim: ভাই আরামে আছেন
<shahriar86> অফিসে লিনাক্স ইনস্টল করে নিয়েছেন
<ashickur-noor> @sagir42 ভাই গরমের কথা কইতে নাই
<ashickur-noor> তারপর?
<ashickur-noor> ম্যাথল্যাব কেমনে চালায় উবুন্টুতে?
<kalpurush> shahriar86:  ভাই আগে ফুল টাইম ফেডোরা ইউজার ছিলাম এখন জব এর জন্য ৪ ঘন্টা উইন্ডোজ ইউজার
<ashickur-noor> ভাই কি জব করেন?
<ashickur-noor> আমারে আমার চালুরিদাতা বলতেছিলো উইন্ডোজ চালানোর কথা
<ashickur-noor> চিন্তায় আছি
<kalpurush> ashickur-noor: বাংলালায়ন এর ট্যাকনিকাল বিলিং এ
<ashickur-noor> রাখেন আপনারে পায়া নেই
<ashickur-noor> কি সব ফালতু মডেম আনোন
<ashickur-noor> আনেন
<ashickur-noor> রম এত হালকা যে রিরাইট করতে দিলে কান্না কাটি করে
<kalpurush> ভাই আমরা বঙ্গালি তো সস্তা খাইতে ভালো পাই বেশি
<Tareq> kalpurush, apnare paisi :D
<Tareq> kisu holei apnake dhora jabe :D
<kalpurush> বঙ্গালি/ বাঙালি
<ashickur-noor> আর মানুষ কই?
<kalpurush> ভাই বিলিং এর কিছু হইলে সমাধান দ্রুত দিতে পারব আশা করি Tareq 
<ashickur-noor> বিলিং
<shahriar86> Tareq: এইটা আবার বাঙ্গালিদের বিশেষত্ব
<Tareq> kalpurush, bill off kore deya jay na :P
<ashickur-noor> মহল্লায় কার্ড পাওয়া যায় না
<ashickur-noor> আপনি কন বিলিং
<kalpurush> তা যায় সাথে আমার জব টাও :P
<Tareq> apnar job gele problem nai, tao bill ta off korte hobe =))
<Rezwan> pastebin ব্লক করছে নাকি?! দেখায় "Access to this site has been blocked as per Court Orders"
<kalpurush> হে হে 
<ashickur-noor> paste.ubuntu.com
<ashickur-noor> এটা চালান
<ashickur-noor> :)
<ashickur-noor> আদনান ভাই আছেন নাকি?
<kalpurush> পিং মারেন আদনান ভাইরে
<Rezwan> ashickur-noor: thanks :)
<ashickur-noor> @maqtanim পিং
<ashickur-noor> মারলাম
<sagir42> আচ্ছা একটা অফটপিকে কিছু বলতে পারি?
<kalpurush> এখন আদনান ভাই শিং মারলে কেমন করবেন ? ashickur-noor  :P
<ashickur-noor> কন
<ashickur-noor> আগে মারুক
<ashickur-noor> তারপর দেখা যাবে
<ashickur-noor> আপনারা আছেন না
<shahriar86> sagir42: 
<shahriar86> এখানে কোন অনটপিক কথা হচ্ছে কি?‌
<sagir42> গিম্প এর শেষ ভার্সনে আমি সেভ এজ এ অন্য কোন এক্সটেনশন যেমন png jpj gif এ সেভ করতে পারছি না। 
<kalpurush> হুমম
<sagir42> এটা কি সমস্যা?
<kalpurush>  / brb
<Ekushey> sagir42: click on Export from File
<shahriar86> খুক খুক খুক
<shahriar86> sagir42: প্রবলেম নিয়ে আসলে সবাই brb হয়ে যাবে
<shahriar86> আমিও ভাগবো
<shahriar86> পারি না তো কিছুই
<shahriar86> কতোদিন যে গুতাই না :(
<sagir42> সমস্যার সমাধান হয়েছে। 
<sagir42> ঠিক আছে শাহরিয়ার ভাই 
<sagir42> আর সমস্যার কথা বলবো না। 
<ashickur-noor> হায় হায়
<shahriar86> sagir42: মাইন্ড খাইলেন
<shahriar86> :(
<ashickur-noor> সমস্যা না বললে চ্যানেল খুলে লাভ কী?
<shahriar86> সমস্যার সমাধান Ekushey বলেছে
<ashickur-noor> আমিও মাইন্ড খাইলাম
<sagir42> না না ভাই 
<shahriar86> দেখেন
<sagir42> মাইন্ড খাবো কেন
<sagir42> রাতে পেট ভরে ভাত খেয়েছি। 
<sagir42> তাই আর কিছু খাবার জায়গা নেই। 
<ashickur-noor> সগীর ভাই আর কোন দিন যদি সমস্যা নিয়া আসেন তাইলে আপনারে খাইছি
<sagir42> ;)
<ashickur-noor> >:-) 
<shahriar86> আহারে
<shahriar86> বেচারা sagir42 এর আগের বারও একটা সাপোর্ট চাইলেন সবাই চুপ মারায় দিলো ওনারে
<shahriar86> :P
<shahriar86> ওনার ল্যান কার্ড সমস্যা
<ashickur-noor> হি হি
<sagir42> ভাইরে ভাই বুই পাইছি
<shahriar86> ল্যান কেমন করে পেলেন?
<shahriar86> মেইলিং লিস্টে জানাবেন
<shahriar86> আর তার উপর কথা হচ্ছে পারলে একটা ব্লগ লিখে ফেলেন
<shahriar86> আমাদের সবচেয়ে বড় সমস্যা হচ্ছে ডকুমেন্টেশনের অভাব
<Ekushey> ছিলাম আমি একা রে, প্রেম দিল যে দেখা রে, আমি কি যে করি, আহা কি যে করি!
<sagir42> আমার ল্যান এখনো পায় নি। 
<ashickur-noor> রাসেল ভাইয়ের মাথায় ভুত চাপছে
<sagir42> আমি আমার মডেম ইউএসবি ক্যবল দিয়ে চালাচ্ছি। 
<Ekushey> ashickur-noor: :D
<ashickur-noor> রাসেল ভাইয়া একটা কথা কন
<Ekushey> hu
<ashickur-noor> বিদেশীদের দেখি উবুন্টু থেকে সিডি আনায়
<kalpurush> shahriar86: vai ami baire gechilam dokane , kichu ekta kinte stock ses hoye gechilo, r ei fake apni opobad ta dilen :(
<ashickur-noor> আমরা কেন পারি না
<ashickur-noor> যখন শিপইট বন্ধ হল তখন 
<ashickur-noor> বলা হয়েছিলো লোকোর নিকট সিডি পাঠানো হবে
<shahriar86> kalpurush: কোন অপবাদ?
<ashickur-noor> আমরা পাই না কেন?
<Ekushey> ashickur-noor: aina laab nai... 100+ taka tax porbe per CD te
<kalpurush> oi je problm dekhle sobai brb hoye jay shahriar86 
<shahriar86> kalpurush: বাঙ্গালি চান্স পাইলেই সুবিধা খুজে এটা অপবাদ না
<Ekushey> ashickur-noor: tax er poisha ke dibe?
<shahriar86> ওহহ
<ashickur-noor> :(
<ashickur-noor> কন কি?
<ashickur-noor> তাইলে তো আমি দেশেই রাইট করাইতে পারি
<ashickur-noor> খরচ পরবে ৪০ টাকা
<shahriar86> nasim: hello
<Ekushey> ashickur-noor: yeah shetai... 
<ashickur-noor> কভার সহ ৫০ টাকা
<sagir42> আচ্ছা কিছূ মানুষের নামের পাশে গোল গোল এগুলো কি?
<shahriar86> ashickur-noor: 70?
<Ekushey> hello nasim bhai
<ashickur-noor> @nasim ভাই সালাম
<kalpurush> kichu din age motijheel er ek chale amare mail korche tar fedora er live cd + installation dvd lagbo
<Ekushey> sagir42: they are away
<nasim> hello everyone
<ashickur-noor> সাহরিয়ার ভাই কি বলেন?
<Ekushey> sagir42: type /away 
<ashickur-noor> কালপুরুষ আমি নিয়মিত পাঠাই
<kalpurush> tare bolchilam amr sathe dekha koira nia jaite na tare kuriar e dite hobe
<kalpurush> taile kon kmne hoy ?
<ashickur-noor> শাহরিয়ার ভাইয়া কি বললেন তখন?
<ashickur-noor> কুরিয়ার করে দেন
<kalpurush> metro dhk er baire hoile ami kuriar a dia ditam 
<ashickur-noor> মাসে তো মোবাইলে টাকা পাঠানই
<ashickur-noor> *ভরেনই
<shahan> চলে আসলাম
<kalpurush> jehetu mothijheel o to emnei nite pare re vai
<ashickur-noor> তারে বলবেন রিচার্জ করে দিতে
<kalpurush> vai ami binimoy e kichu chai na
<ashickur-noor> ওহহহ
<shahan> আজকে আমার জন্মদিন.... সবাই আমাকে wish করেন
<ashickur-noor> তাইলে পাঠায় দেন
<ashickur-noor> করছি
<kalpurush> sahan vai assalamualaikum
<ashickur-noor> ফেবু দেখেন
<Ekushey> happy birthdayday shahan bhai!
<kalpurush> শুভ জন্মদিন সাহান ভাই shahan 
<shahriar86> interesting
<shahriar86> shahan: happy birthday
<kalpurush> কেক কই ? :D
<shahriar86> দাঁড়ি কি কিছু পেঁকেছে?
<Tareq> hello nasim vai :)
<ashickur-noor> সাহান ভাই আপনার মডেম দৌড়ায়?
<sagir42> জন্মদিন শুকনো শুকনো যাচ্ছে
<sagir42> মানলাম না
<shahan> http://gallery.perseum.com/perezfer/albums/userpics/10001/tarta-ubuntu-cake-torta.jpg
<shahan> সবার জন্য কেক :)
<Ekushey> :)
<shahan> ashickur-noor: নারে ভাই... মডেম চলে না
<sagir42> খেললাম না। 
<sagir42> খুলুমনা। 
<ashickur-noor> খেইলেন না
<ashickur-noor> আপনারে খেলতে কইছে কে?
<kalpurush> কি মডেম ?
<ashickur-noor> বকবক করেন
<shahan> বাংলালয়ন 
<ashickur-noor> বিলাই এর পচা মডেম
<shahan> নতুন ইউএসবি টা
<shahan> :)
<shahan> WIXUBB-116
<nasim> sorry, forgot my irc pass, it's kicking me out
<Rezwan> nasim: আপনি কি নাসিমুল হক?
<shahriar86> kalpurush: কাহিনী অধুরা রয়ে গেল
<kalpurush> আমি তো শুনলাম নতুন টা নাকি ভালো করছে (Gemtek) CINR কম থাকলেও নাকি ভালো কাজ করে 
<shahriar86> খিক খিক
<shahriar86> @nasim
<nasim> anyway, i'll not authorise for this session
<nasim> how are you all?
<shahriar86> বড়ই মজা এবং আহত দুইই হলাম
<shahan> অনেক ভাল লাগছে সবাইকে পেয়ে :)
<kalpurush> shahriar86: ভাই কোন কাহিনি ?
<nasim> Rezwan, yes that's me
<ashickur-noor> আলাহামদুলিল্লাহ
<shahriar86> kalpurush: সিডি দিয়েছিলেন পরে?
<shahriar86> আমারেও কুরিয়ার করে দেন তাইলে
<ashickur-noor> সাহান ভাই ২ ঘন্টা আগে আরো ছিলো
<shahriar86> :P
<kalpurush> আলহামদুলিল্লাহ ভালো nasim  ভাই
<shahan> হুমম.. আমার মনেই ছিল না
<ashickur-noor> শাহরিয়ার ভাইয়া আপনার বাসা কই?
<Rezwan> nasim: wow. welcome to the channel bhaiya. first time seeing in the ubuntu irc channel :))
<ashickur-noor> কখন পিং করলাম
<kalpurush> কুরিয়ার দিব তবে দেরী করে :p
<shahriar86> nasim: ভাই আগে অনেকদিন আসতেন
<ashickur-noor> আমি মনে করলাম শিং দিয়া গুতা মারবে
<shahan> ashickur-noor:  একটু আগে জিমেইল চেক করতে গিয়ে দেখি মেইলিং লিষ্ট থেকে ইমেইল
<kalpurush> shahriar86: vai apnar office ki bonani te na ?
<shahriar86> নাহ
<shahriar86> ধানমন্ডি
<ashickur-noor> আগের অফিসেই আছেন?
<Tareq> nasim vaia, apni ki deshe?
<shahriar86> ashickur-noor: আপাতত
<ashickur-noor> তাইলে ফুন নাম্বার দেন
<nasim> না, আমি বিদেশে আছি
<kalpurush> taile to valoie , ami r angel apnr office gia kichu khayeo aslam r apnare dvd o dia aslam :D
<kalpurush> shahriar86: 
<ashickur-noor> কোন দিন ওই রাস্তা দিয়ে আপনার অফিস ঘন্টায় গেলে দিয়ে আসব নি
<Tareq> oh, back again :)
<shahan> শাহরিয়ার ভাইকে আমি মাঝে মাঝে ধানমন্ডিতে দেখি :) কিন্তু দুইজনই দৌরের উপর থাকাতে ডাক দেওয়া হয় না
<nasim> কী নিয়ে কথা হচ্ছে
<Rezwan> nasim ভাই, আজকের মিটিং এর চ্যাটলগ http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/17/%23ubuntu-bd.html
<Tareq> তেমন কিছু না, সবাই গেজাচ্ছে ;)
<shahriar86> shahan: দেখার হেতু?
<ashickur-noor> আজিরাই বকবক
<shahriar86> আমি তো তেমন বের হই না
<shahan> shahriar86: SCB এর সামনে
<shahan> :)
<shahriar86> nasim: একটু নাড়া দেয়া আর কিছু না
<nasim> অনেক সময় ধরে চলছে দেখা যায়
<shahriar86> ধানমন্ডি ৫? ওখান থেকে বাসে উঠি
<shahan> হুমম 
<shahriar86> আচ্ছা খোলসা হলো
<Tareq> nasim vai abar kick khaise :P
<kalpurush> mailing list new ekta mail asche 
<nasim> না, উইন্ডো ক্লোজ করে ফেলেছিলাম
<ashickur-noor> কি ইমেইল?
<Tareq> nasim, vaia python start korte chacchi
<nasim> why?
<Tareq> pyside/pyQt niye kaj korar iccha ache
<Tareq> kothay theke start korbo?
<nasim> yes, pyside is quite nice
<nasim> specially with QML now
<Tareq> onek kisui banate iccha kore :D
<nasim> you already know a language
<shahan> রিং ভাই এর ইমেইল
<nasim> learning another one is not a problem for you
<nasim> just start writing things
<Tareq> yeah, need some guidance on python for programmers ;)
<maqtanim> nasim, bhai সালাম!
<Tareq> start korlei hoye jabe asha kori, kintu seita korar somoy pacchina :(
<nasim> maqtanim wassalam
<Tareq> maqtanim, khali "salam" bolle kemon jani lage :S
<maqtanim> অনেকদিনপর কথা হল!
<maqtanim> Tareq, বড় মানুষদের সালামই তো দেবার নিয়ম!:P
<nasim> সালাম বড়-ছোট বুঝে দেয় না
<Tareq> nah, khali "SALAM" kothata ;)
<maqtanim> Tanvir, পুরাটা লিখতে সময় বেশি লাগে! :P
<shahan> আমাকে যেতে হবে
<shahan> ভাল থাকবেন সবাই
<Tareq> goodnight shahan 
<maqtanim> shahan, goodnight
<maqtanim> :)
<shahriar86> shahan: ভাই আবারও জন্মদিনের শুভেচ্ছা
<shahriar86> ছুটির একটা দিন পেয়েছেন ওটাই মজার
<shahriar86> :)
<Rezwan> শুভরাত্রি shahan 
<shahan> shahriar86: :)
<maqtanim> next week এ চলে আসবেন আবার
<Rezwan> shahan এবং শুভ জন্মদিন :)
<shahan> আরেকটা ব্যাপার ভূলে গেছি
<maqtanim> nasim, ভাই আপনার একটা অ্যাপ ছিলনা যেটা দিয়ে নেট কতক্ষণ এবং কতটুকু ইউজ করা হয়েছে সেটা দেখা যেত?
<ashickur-noor> ব্যাট দিয়ে ঘাতক মারি
<maqtanim> ওটার লিংকটা দয়া করে দেবেন?
<shahan> http://bd.ubuntuforums.org এটার css কি এডিট করা সম্ভব?
<maqtanim> shahan, নাহ করা যায়না, কেন?
<nasim> https://github.com/nsmgr8
<maqtanim> মানে আমরা করতে পারিনা
<nasim> এখানে সব আছে
<maqtanim> nasim, ভাই থ্যাংক্স! :)
<Tareq> github e eto notun notun icon lagaise :S
<shahan> maqtanim: আরকেটু বড় ফন্ট হলে বাংলা লেখা ভাল দেখায় (আমার কাছে ভাল লাগে)
<nasim> ifmon is the general one
<nasim> blusage-qt is for the bangle lison
<maqtanim> shahan, আমরা এটা নিয়ে ফোরামের ডেভেলপারদের সাথে কথা বলেছিলাম,
<maqtanim> shahan, কিন্তু ওরা করতে রাজী না।
<Tareq> he he, korte deyar o kotha na
<maqtanim> এই ফোরামটা মেইনটেইন করে উবুন্টু'র মূল ফোরামের ডেবেলপাররা
<maqtanim> ওরা বলেছিল ফায়ারফক্সে টেক্সট বড় করার অপশন ব্যবহার করতে!:ফ
<Tareq> :P
<Tareq> karon same forum e arekta css add korle pura forum er upor effect porbe
<maqtanim> Tareq, অ্যান্ড্রয়েডের জন্য প্রভাতের একটা কিবোর্ড বানায়া ফেলনা
<maqtanim> মায়াবী দিয়া লিখতে গেলে বহুত ঝামেলা হয়
<Tareq> maqtanim, amar koto plan ache, koto kisu banabo
<shahan> maqtanim: কিন্তু ফায়ারফক্সে ফন্ট বড় করলে তো সব কিছুই বড় দেখাবে। ইংরেজিও বড় দেখাবে। তাই নয় কি?
<Tareq> kintu time koi? :(
<maqtanim> shahan, হ্যা ঠিক তাই
<Tareq> ami 4th year er project kortesi android niye ;)
<Tareq> dekhi, oita diyei shuru korbo
<maqtanim> ওরা আসলে শুধু বাংলার জন্য ফন্ট সাইজ বাড়াতে চায়না
<shahan> হুমম
<shahan> ঠিক আছে। শুভ রাত্রি
<maqtanim> Tareq, একটা বাংলা ক্যালেন্ডারও দরকার
<Tareq> :D
<maqtanim> অ্যান্ড্রয়েড ডেভেলপমেন্ট নিয়ে পড়াশুনা শুরু করসিলাম
<maqtanim> এক্লিপস ইনস্টলও করসিলাম
<maqtanim> এসডিকেও সেটআপ করসিলাম
<maqtanim> এরপর আর কিছু করা হয়নাই
<maqtanim> :(
<Tareq> :P
<maqtanim> সময়ই দিতে পারিনা
<Tareq> Lynda.com er video ache, dekhte paren
<Tareq> valoi
<maqtanim> তারউপর আবার কম্পিউটারের লোক না!
<Tareq> :P
<Tareq> nasim vai, apnar ki PhD sesh hoise?
<Tareq> maqtanim, apnar biye kobe? :P
<shahriar86> angel: are you really here?
<Tareq> nah, angel x-files dekhtese
<shahriar86> do you really think that gnash can replace adobe flash in near future?
<shahriar86> I'm really tired of waiting
<Tareq> I am not sure, using adob flash though
<ashickur-noor> দরকার কী?
<Tareq> *adobe
<ashickur-noor> HTML5 যে জিনিশ দিচ্ছে দেখলাম
<ashickur-noor> ফ্লাশ না হলেও আলবে
<ashickur-noor> *শলবে
<ashickur-noor> *চলবে
<Tareq> yeah, flash is converting to HTML5
<shahriar86> ashickur-noor: html5 আরও তিন বছর আগে আসার কথা ছিলো
<maqtanim> Tareq, এইসব পারসনাল কথা, পিএম করতে হয়!:P
<shahriar86> ভবিষ্যতেও কতোদিনে পুরোপুরি আসবে তার কোন নিশ্চয়তা নেই
<Tareq> maqtanim :P
<maqtanim> Ekushey, কই থাকেন?
<maqtanim> আজকে পুরা আগের মত লাগতেসে!
<Tareq> Ekushey biri khay
<shahriar86> এখানে যে দুইজন ডেভেলপার আছে তাদেরকে জিজ্ঞাসা করেন যে তারা html৫ মেনে কাজ করছেন নাকি
<shahriar86> থুক্কু তিনজন
<Tareq> :P
<shahriar86> Rezwan: ভাই
<shahriar86> Ekushey: Tanvir ভাইয়ের দেশে আসার কি হলো??
<Rezwan> shahriar86: আছি শহরিয়ার ভাই। 
<shahriar86> ভুলেই যাচ্ছিলাম যে আপনে আছেন :P
<Rezwan> মনে রাখারই বা কি দরকার! ;-p
<shahriar86> htc ফোন কি কেউ লিনাক্সে ব্যবহার করেছেন?
<shahriar86> ইন্টারনেট টেটারিং করতে পেরেছেন?
<maqtanim> কালকে জলিলের সিনেমা দেখতে যাবার প্ল্যন আছে
<Tareq> maqtanim, LOL
<Tareq> tailer dekhen nai?
<Rezwan> "ভূতের ভবিষ্যৎ" টা কেউ দেখছেন? অসাধারন!
<maqtanim> shahriar86, এক্সপেরিয়াতে করা যায়
<maqtanim> খুবই সহজ ... একেবারে পানির মত! :)
<Tareq> khali joliler chobite jolil na thaklei cinema ta aro better hoito
<maqtanim> Tareq, আবার বলে,
<shahriar86> maqtanim: htc ফোন ডাটা স্টোরেজ হিসেবে পায়, আর কিছু করা যায় না :(
<maqtanim> ট্রেইলার দেখেই তো মাথা গরম!
<Tareq> :P
<Tareq> ekhon mone hoitese galaxy mini niye vul korsi :(
<maqtanim> একটা রিভিউও লিখতে হবে! :P
<Tareq> dual core wala mobile lagto :(
<maqtanim> Tareq, অবশ্যই ভুল করস!
<Tareq> maqtanim, sure :P
<maqtanim> এটা বেচে দাও
<Tareq> ki ar korbo, 1 year hoye gese 
<maqtanim> তারপর একটা আর্ক এস কিনে ফেল
<shahriar86> maqtanim: মাথা খারাপ?
<shahriar86> টাকা পাবো কই
<Tareq> 1 year er kotha shune keu price o bolbe na :(
<maqtanim> shahriar86, না খেয়ে টাকা জমিয়ে মোবাইল কিনলাম আর আপনি বলেন যে টাকা কই পা! :D
<Tareq> maqtanim, tab nisi janen?
<maqtanim> Tareq, নাহ তো!
<maqtanim> কোনটা?
<Tareq> Galax Tab, 10.1 inch, wifi only
<maqtanim> ট্যাবের আসল কাজটা যে কি সেটাই ধরতে পারলামনা!
<Tareq> :P
<Rezwan> জলিলের সিনেমাটা ইউটিউবে পাওয়া গেলে একটু জানাইয়েন ;P অনেক বাংলা সিনেমাই দেখি এখন ইউটিউবে পাওয়া যায়।
<Tareq> boi porte ar movie dekhte moja
<maqtanim> বই পড়তে মজা কাগজের বইয়ে ... আমার কাছে
<Tareq> seita to botei, kagojer boi er kache kisui nai
<Tareq> tobou, ebook porte valoi
<Tareq> kom price e paisi, tai niye nisi
<maqtanim> বই পড়ার সময় বইয়ের ভেতর থেকে ছাপাখানার গন্ধ না আসলে সেইটা বই না! :)
<maqtanim> Rezwan, সিনেমা হলে গিয়ে বন্ধুদের সাথে দেখার প্ল্যান!
<Tareq> maqtanim, gaan gula valoi korse mone hoy
<Rezwan> maqtanim: ব্লগে একটা রিভিউ ছাইড়েন ;D
<Tareq> cinematography o valoi mone holo, but problem hoilo giya beta jolil
<maqtanim> Rezwan, প্ল্যান আছে
<maqtanim> Tareq, আরে ওটাইতো মূল আকর্ষণ!
<maqtanim> ঐ জন্যইতো দেখতে যাওয়া
<Tareq> purai hizra marka sob dialog dey
<maqtanim> এই ছবি মাহমুদ কলি করলে জীবনেও দেখতে যাইতামনা
<Tareq> ami to dekhsi, khoj the search :P
<Tareq> cinema hall e giye :P
<maqtanim> Tareq,  adnan.quaium.com/blog/1557
<Tareq> porinai abar? comment o korsilam ;)
<Tareq> ei cinema ta release paoar age, ami trailer ta mela jon ke dekhaisi, je emon cinema hocche bangladeshe
<Tareq> ha ha, purai hassokor lagtese ekhon :P
<ashickur-noor> আমি উঠি
<maqtanim> ওটাই ছিল ঐ ছবির টুইস্ট!
<ashickur-noor> খোদাহাফেজ
<maqtanim> ashickur-noor, শুভরাত্রি
<Rezwan> একটা সিনেমা দেখতেছি Pi (1998)
<Tareq> dekhi, amio ekta shuru kori
<Tareq> saradin temon kono kaj holo na :(
<Rezwan> তাইলে আপনার এখন ঘুম দেওয়া উচিত! কালকে সারাদিন কাজ করবেন ;)
<Tareq> he he, ekhanei to vai joto problem
<Tareq> 2 ta bajle movie dekha aromvo hoy
<Tareq> konodin 4 tar age ghumaite jete parlam na :(
<maqtanim> আমি গেলাম, সবাইকে শুভরাত্রি!
<Rezwan> শুভরাত্রি আদনান ভাই
<maqtanim> আশা করি সামনের বৃহস্পতিবার আবার দেখা হবে
<Tareq> ok, goodnight maqtanim , Rezwan, Ekushey, shahriar86 
<shahriar86> goodnight all
<Rezwan> goodnight 
<shahriar86> Ekushey: nasim Rezwan
#ubuntu-bd 2012-05-18
<ashickur-noor> সালাম
<tuxboy> Anyone alive?
<Ekushey> tuxboy: hu
<tuxboy> আচ্ছা, Ubuntu One আর Google Drive এর মধ্যে কোনটা ব্যবহারে সুবিধা বেশি?
<tuxboy> আমি ইমেজ হোস্ট করতে চাচ্ছি।
<tuxboy> পাবলিক এ্যাক্সেস থাকবে।
<Ekushey> why not dropbox?
<tuxboy> Isn't Dropbox limited to 2GB?
<tuxboy> Do they allow public uploads?
<Ekushey> do you have an account?
<tuxboy> Hmm...
<tuxboy> Nopes
<tuxboy> My mom has one!
<tuxboy> Okay, getting an account heir
<tuxboy> their*
<Ekushey> use my referral link and you'll get 500 MB extra: http://db.tt/6mxJR88A
<tuxboy> there*
<tuxboy> Hmm... Cool!
<Ekushey> :-)
<tuxboy> It seems kinda like D2K. :p
<Ekushey> let me show you my space
<ashickur-noor> ড্রপবক্স মলম ব্যবসা করে
<ashickur-noor> যা ভালো লাগে না
<ashickur-noor> গুগল ড্রাইভে সুবিধা বেশি উবুন্টু ওয়ান থেকে
<tuxboy> @Ekushey, isn't Dropbox proprietary?
<ashickur-noor> কিন্তু জিএনইউ/লিনাক্সে কোন এপস নাই
<tuxboy> it showing a link to the source code
<tuxboy> ????
<Ekushey> tuxboy: check this first -> http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/918607/1/Sample%20Album?h=076f52
<Ekushey> tuxboy: who cares? they are the best that i've used
<tuxboy> Cool!
<tuxboy> Lightbox
<tuxboy> Oh!
<Ekushey> tuxboy: what source code?
<tuxboy> https://www.dropbox.com/help/247
<tuxboy> I thought their daemon was proprietary
<tuxboy> it said so while I tried to install it for mom!
<Ekushey> The Dropbox installation package source has been relased to the public via an GPL license. <-- nice
<tuxboy> Cool!
<tuxboy> Are the URLs to the images consistant?
<tuxboy> Can I use them on my blog?
<Ekushey> hu
<Ekushey> let me show you a trick
<Ekushey> wait
<ashickur-noor> রাসেল ভাই উবুন্টু বাংলাদেশ লোকো কে এপ্রুভ করাতে হলে কী কী করতে হবে?
<tuxboy> ?
<Ekushey> tuxboy: http://cdn.russelljohn.net/RJ.jpg (guess where it's loading from?)
<tuxboy> doing a trace
<ashickur-noor> ??
<Ekushey> ashickur-noor: we had a discussion about it on the release party, adnan bhai is working on it
<ashickur-noor> আমি সাহায্য করতে পারি?
<ashickur-noor> দেশে না থাকার জন্য রিলিজ পার্টিতে আসতে পারি নাই
<ashickur-noor> :(
<tuxboy> @Ekushey man, that's awfully cool!
<Ekushey> not sure if he needs help or not...
<tuxboy> Coolest trick ever!
<Ekushey> tuxboy: lol yes ;)
<tuxboy> Okay guys, leavin'
<tuxboy> gotta make http://cdn.adhikary.net !
<ashickur-noor> Bye
<CyberKing> how's your father doing now ashickur-noor?
<CyberKing> where did you take him to?
<ashickur-noor> আলহামদুলিল্লাহ
<ashickur-noor> Tata Medical Center, kolkata
<CyberKing> Kolkata has a bad reputation for medican treatments... even the locals don't treat themselves there
<CyberKing> *medical
<ashickur-noor> হইতে পারে
<ashickur-noor> কিন্তু আমি ভালো সেবা পেয়েছি
<ashickur-noor> ওটা টাটা গ্রুপের করা
<ashickur-noor> ভালই ডাক নাম আছে
<CyberKing> lucky you then... but i heard a lot of complaints from locals
<ashickur-noor> আমিও পাই
<ashickur-noor> আমিও দেই
<ashickur-noor> কিছু হাসপাতাল পেয়েছি
<ashickur-noor> ব্যবসা ছাড়া কিছুই বুঝে না
<ashickur-noor> :(
<CyberKing> hu :S
<ashickur-noor> ভাই কয়টা নিক চালান?
<ashickur-noor> আমি তো একটা নিয়াই অস্থির
<CyberKing> eita bot nick :)
<CyberKing> testing a script 
<Tuhin> Hi all
<Tuhin> i missed yesterday's meeting... 
<Tuhin> i remembered yesterday morning but forgot by evening
<sagir42> সালাম
<sagir42> কিছু মানুষ দেখি আছে!
<sagir42> আমিতো এমনিতেই দেখতে ঢুকেছিলাম কেউ আছে নাকি। 
<sagir42> পাবো সেটা চিন্তা করিনি। 
<sagir42> কেই কি নেই?
<sagir42> তুহিন ভাই: কি খবর?
<sagir421> ?
<Ekushey> Angel
<Ekushey> ki khobor?
<Ekushey> ping Tanvir Tuhin_
<Tuhin_> hi Ekushey 
<Tuhin_> did u attend the meeting?
<Angel> sory got dc, ekushey
<Tuhin_> hi Angel 
<Ekushey> Tuhin_ yes i did...
<Tuhin_> what was the discussion about
<Ekushey> let me give you the channel logs
<Angel> tuhin helo
<Angel>  Ekushey ping
<Ekushey> there you go Tuhin_: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/05/17/%23ubuntu-bd.html
<Ekushey> hu Angel bolo
<Angel> kichu na,i wz replying ur previous pinh. Ekushey 
<Angel> ping*
<Angel> im 4m mobile.n itz a new client,having trouble making it comfortble
<Ekushey> np
<Tuhin_> when is the next meeting
<Ekushey> next month...
#ubuntu-bd 2012-05-19
* Ekushey changed the topic of #ubuntu-bd to: Official IRC channel of Ubuntu Bangladesh | www.ubuntu-bd.org | Mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-bd | Forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=409 | Launchpad: http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bd | Channel Logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Paste large logs @ http://paste.ubuntu.com | Our Facebook group: http://groups.to/ubuntu | Enjoy your stay!
<shahriar86> hi Tuhin_
<shahriar86> person or bot?
<Tuhin_> hi shahriar86 
<Tuhin_> I am a bot
<shahriar86> hi Tuhin_
<Tuhin_> not
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> it would have been fun to talk to a smart bot
<Tuhin_> u attended the meeting on thursday?
<Tuhin_> some IRC have smart bots.
<shahriar86> I was late
<Tuhin_> i remembered in morning and forgot by evening...got busy with other stuff...
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> its better to keep reminder in mobile
<Tuhin_> so which linux u r on?
<shahriar86> I usually do this now...
<shahriar86> kubuntu 10.04
<Tuhin_> my mobile battery is also dieing...it turns off if it vibrates..
<Tuhin_> have to look for battery
<shahriar86> :)
<Tuhin_> when is EOL for Kub 10.04?
<shahriar86> 15
<shahriar86> 2015
<Tuhin_> i have decided to change distro from Ubuntu based Mint to Debian based something
<shahriar86> debian is late
<shahriar86> that's a problem
<shahriar86> **debian release is long waited
<Tuhin_> i downloaded so many apps over my slow 128kbits and now i cant get latest version of some apps
<shahriar86> ohh
<Tuhin_> i already found my fix i think
<shahriar86> which distro you want to try next?
<Tuhin_> if i install Ubuntu 12.04LTS, then i have to redownload all the apps again...dont want to DL all again
<Tuhin_> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=solusos
<Tuhin_> i installed it in USB and its very fast and smooth
<Tuhin_> based on Debian Stable
<shahriar86> Tuhin_: its actually an old issue
<shahriar86> if you upgrade you have to redownload/upgrade other apps
<shahriar86> any distro you try
<Tuhin_> yes i know... but when i tried to compile the app coz its not in repo,,, i failed to compile...
<shahriar86> humm
<Tuhin_> so Debian is next
<shahriar86> :)
<Tuhin_> Ubuntu based distros r good for starting/learnign  basics
<shahriar86> I suppose google might have answer for you
<shahriar86> humm
<Tuhin_> the compile command said i dont have zlib installed...
<Tuhin_> while i had latest version installed
<shahriar86> I don't like debian because its slow in upgrade/update (though I'm using LTS now a days)
<Tuhin_> u should give SolusOS a try...
<Tuhin_> it's based on stable + Latest apps
<shahriar86> Tuhin_: to tell the truth I have outgrown distro hopping stage
<Tuhin_> i hae distro hopping too..
<shahriar86> I'm very basic user, with very basic need
<Tuhin_> thats why i wnat to settle with a distro which i wouldn't have to format
<shahriar86> any abc distro with a browser and a office productivity suit is suffice for me
<Tuhin_> i am also basic user with some Gaming need
<shahriar86> he he
<shahriar86> I thought gaming was easy in ubuntu
<Tuhin_> i need to install and play the game i like...
<Tuhin_> yes it is 
<Tuhin_> till the game is no longer in offer in the repository...coz there is a new Ubuntu version...only for that is the new version available
<Tuhin_> new versions of apps only available to "latest" ubuntu
<Tuhin_> so 10.10 didnt get the app while 10.04 , 11.10 had it
<shahriar86> don't they have ppa to solve such issue?
<Tuhin_> while 10.10 still didn't EOLed
<Tuhin_> i didnt find the app anywhere
<shahriar86> 10.10 is eol
<Tuhin_> i tried to get the app since Decamber
<shahriar86> oops
<shahriar86> :P
<shahriar86> I supposed the dev stopped supporting a soon to be eol version?
<Tuhin_> so i tried to compile...and failed
<shahriar86> anyway
<shahriar86> good luck with soluos?
<shahriar86> *solusos
<Tuhin_> its very goo
<Tuhin_> d
<Tuhin_> u can try it from Live USB
<Tuhin_> then install in a small 5GB 
<shahriar86> hummm
<shahriar86> then you should start using it soon enough
<shahriar86> I for one is gonna stick to kubuntu
<shahriar86> had been here since 08
<shahriar86> my first once was 07
<shahriar86> *ubuntu
<Tuhin_> what other distro u tried?
<shahriar86> none
<shahriar86> told you
<shahriar86> :P
<shahriar86> I never installed other distro, always ran live version
<shahriar86> fedora and mint
<shahriar86> debian once
<Tuhin_> me too
<Tuhin_> never tried fedora though
<shahriar86> in the beginning all of them are similar
<shahriar86> at advance level they are a bit different
<shahriar86> and I'm very basic person
<Tuhin_> <shahriar86> Tuhin_: to tell the truth I have outgrown distro hopping stage
<shahriar86> yah
<shahriar86> it was a short lived one :P
<Tuhin_> i thought u tried aLOT of distors...
<shahriar86> nope
<Tuhin_> what CPU/GFX/RAM u r using with Kubuntu
<shahriar86> none of my fellow member could convince me to try other
<Tuhin_> i heard KDE needs too much resources and never dared download any KDE distro
<shahriar86> p4 fx5200 & 524
<Tuhin_> 524 ?
<shahriar86> not ideal for gaming right?
<shahriar86> :P
<Tuhin_> not bad
<shahriar86> 512.
<shahriar86> sorry
<Tuhin_> KDE runs fien in that?
<Tuhin_> fine*
<shahriar86> yah
<shahriar86> for tasting purpose I ran it on 256
<Tuhin_> hmm then u dont open lots of apps same time i guess
<shahriar86> nah
<Tuhin_> ran fine with 256MB ram?
<shahriar86> it worked
<Tuhin_> it will work... but from what i heard not comfortably
<shahriar86> though it did not actually ran
<shahriar86> nah
<Tuhin_> ok
<Tuhin_> which ISP u r using
<shahriar86> fraudband
<shahriar86> don't ask
<shahriar86> its a old pain
<shahriar86> never found a decent package
<shahriar86> though I am meaning to shift to wireless... sadly there is no solution for linux
<shahriar86> :(
<Tuhin_> fraudband? local
<Tuhin_> why not?
<Tuhin_> i musing Wimax
<shahriar86> fraudband= broadband who are funtion as a fruadster
<Tuhin_> with ethernet
<shahriar86> which service?
<Tuhin_> local broadband r like that i always thought
<shahriar86> xnet?
<Tuhin_> i signed up as soon as they had coverage in my area...
<Tuhin_> 128kbits @ 690tk per month
<Tuhin_> Banglalion Wimax
<shahriar86> you gotta share the trick
<Tuhin_> 1st 1-2 months coverage was v v bad.. but i kept waiting
<shahriar86> people don't know how to make them work in linux
<Tuhin_> thr trick is.. i didnt get the USB Dongle ...
<Tuhin_> o bought the full big wimax modem
<Tuhin_> with ethernet out+wifi
<Tuhin_> then i put a 1Gbit Switcha nd connected 
<Tuhin_> one of my friend did succeed to make Citycell USB dongle work with Mint10
<shahriar86> humm
<shahriar86> so now you are happy with bl service?
<shahriar86> what's your location?
<Tuhin_> Khilgao
<Tuhin_> they removed the 128kbit package 1-2 month after i got it :)
<shahriar86> ohh
<Tuhin_> now their packages r too expensive...with limits
<Tuhin_> i have 128kbits  unlimied
<shahriar86> humm
<shahriar86> so still using old offer :P
<shahriar86> nice
<Tuhin_> yes
<shahriar86> are you student? or working
<shahriar86> the irc seems dead... just because different people comes to it on different time fram
<shahriar86> *time frame
<Tuhin_> yes
<shahriar86> Barebone: hi
<shahriar86> you bot?
<Tuhin_> no
<shahriar86> humm
<Tuhin_> 2 bots ...
<shahriar86> tanvir bhai is sleeping I suppose
<Tuhin_> maybe afk
<Tuhin_> u know him?
<shahriar86> hummm
<shahriar86> know him from irc only
<shahriar86> not personally
<Tuhin_> ah me too
<Tuhin_> where do u live?
<shahriar86> did you read the log of thursday night?
<shahriar86> earth
<Tuhin_> i read some, but didnt finish
<shahriar86> bangladesh
<shahriar86> dhaka
<shahriar86> dohs baridhara
<shahriar86> *missed south asia
<shahriar86> :P
<Tuhin_> it seems they were talking about starting a Martimonial website/service...
<Tuhin_> so what was the outcome of the meeting?
<shahriar86> ??
<shahriar86> matrimonial website/service?
<shahriar86> where?
<shahriar86> still did not get that far
<Tuhin_> i read in the irc log...
<Tuhin_> i didnt finish reding... got bored
<shahriar86> only outcome so far is that they want to restart the forum
<Tuhin_> .....
<Tuhin_> i expected more
<shahriar86> and want to reorganize writting of tutorial
<shahriar86> Tuhin_: fact is the group's backbone is shattered
<shahriar86> it will take long time to reorganize
<shahriar86> and restart on a new path
<Tuhin_> Unmatal Tarunno didnt talk 
<Tuhin_> it seemed to me...
<shahriar86> there are some reasons why old gunners won't talk
<Tuhin_> what is the reason of shattered community?
<shahriar86> if you love something so much and then get hurt for the same reason it does not serve you right in the future
<shahriar86> not sure whether you are familiar with the present condition of Bangladeshi community
<Tuhin_> the people among whom there was rift, they joined the meeting yesterday?
<shahriar86> Bangladeshi public blogs are dread example
<shahriar86> yah
<shahriar86> joined and were silent observer
<Tuhin_> hm
<Tuhin_> what happened to blogs??
<Tuhin_> i dont read them
<Tuhin_> sometimes read in the past....
<shahriar86> he he
<shahriar86> if you have ample time you should read them just to pick on how corrupt our morals are
<shahriar86> *or just for the sake of fun
<shahriar86> nothing bro
<shahriar86> its just this that people like to bitch
<shahriar86> and they get fun to actually get personal and fight over small stuff
<Tuhin_> i like to read about international REAL news 
<shahriar86> the lifo forum was a big part of the community after it broke things came to halt
<shahriar86> that's it
<shahriar86> humm
<Tuhin_> u know the parties at BD works to the tune of USA/UK/EU etc....
<shahriar86> not the truth
<shahriar86> parties of bd works for their pocket
<shahriar86> irrespective of which country the money comes from
<shahriar86> :P
<Tuhin_> there r slight difference....
<shahriar86> usa/uk/eu has limited interest in bd
<Tuhin_> ALeage working to get South-Asian Union done....with India at the helm
<shahriar86> they have larger player among india and pakistan
<shahriar86> now their next target is srilanka
<shahriar86> since the war siezed its now working to restructure their nation
<Tuhin_> their target is South-Asian Uniom + making a South-Asian Army.....
<shahriar86> I'm not good with politics
<shahriar86> it might be true
<Tuhin_> its not politics..its their plan
<Tuhin_> they want BD, PAkistan, Srilanka,Burma, NEpal,Bhutan, etc to form SouthAsian Union
<Tuhin_> and South Asian ARMY
<Tuhin_> to fight against China.....
<Tuhin_> its much much bigger news than anything people thinking about
<shahriar86> :)
<shahriar86> well its an old news actually
<Tuhin_> if they succeed intheir plan ... and makes All south asia to fight with china.. then there will be huge casualty
<Tuhin_> this is not only it
<Tuhin_> u heard abotu NWO?>
<shahriar86> nwo?
<shahriar86> no
<shahriar86> I'm not much of keen reader
<Tuhin_> New World Order
<shahriar86> actually I've gone off the grid for too long
<shahriar86> humm
<Tuhin_> the colonial powers want to implement One World Government
<Tuhin_> i m off the grid too.... i 
<Tuhin_> the various (international)news that we see/read n papers r mostly fake/lies/manufactured
<Tuhin_> papers+TV news medai...all r liers
<Tuhin_> media*
<shahriar86> yah
<shahriar86> some of them don't realize they are selling the lies
<Tuhin_> https://www.google.co.uk/search?sugexp=chrome,mod=1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=medvedev+warns+of+nuclear+war
<shahriar86> but the fact is unless we solve our house problem we can't worry about the begger on the street
<Tuhin_> don't know what you think, but 9/11 was done by CIA+Mossad
<shahriar86> I'm more concerned about country than international affairs
<Tuhin_> there is something very important which misses the eye that way.....
<Tuhin_> BD taka is dependent on US $ value
<shahriar86> yes
<shahriar86> but if you really think about it, the case should not be such a big deal
<Tuhin_> US$ have been devaluing for Decades...so BD Gov also have been "Printing" more taka so that taka dont rise in value
<Tuhin_> and this in turn is causing price of EVERYTHING to rise for.....DECADES
<shahriar86> the problem lies we are more focused on importing then making them in our country
<shahriar86> to be frank there are many bangladeshi products that are good in quality
<Tuhin_> thats exactly what the colonial powers want.....
<shahriar86> still we buy foreign goods
<Tuhin_> they makes our gov do as they say..by World Bank, Imf etc
<shahriar86> nah I don't agree with you
<shahriar86> first point
<shahriar86> I as a consumer get to decide which product I want to buy
<Tuhin_> India dont show any bd tv channels there...why our gov lets indian movies to be shown in our cinema halls...
<shahriar86> and if the producer wishes they can make business and with good quality
<shahriar86> did you ever wonder that why we as a viewer prefer english and hindi movie and not Bangla teleflim?
<Tuhin_> and if the manufactures have big money, they can fool people into believing that their inferior products r best
<shahriar86> as a consumer if you prefer your own national product govt can't stop you
<shahriar86> don't agree with you
<shahriar86> if you consider there are many example which are good product
<Tuhin_> ok , tell me which is better ..  Intel P4 3Ghz or  AMD AthlonXP 3000
<shahriar86> such as ottobi, brothers, nazma, sun,
<shahriar86> so on
<shahriar86> amd athlon xp 3000
<Tuhin_> yes
<Tuhin_> but intel makes people buy their products...
<Tuhin_> people need to be more informed.....
<shahriar86> may be if you compare them with pringels lays or cosmo then you may think they are inferior
<shahriar86> but do you think they are really inferior quality?
<Tuhin_> no
<shahriar86> as a buyer/consumer you hold the right to decide which product to buy
<Tuhin_> the things present Gov doing is against all logics...
<shahriar86> yes intel does force you to buy their product but still you can find option to buy amd product
<shahriar86> don't you?
<Tuhin_> increased tax such that Japanese reconditioned cars costs more than Indian new low quality cars
<shahriar86> hell you decided to dump windows and switch to linux
<shahriar86> why?
<shahriar86> because you chose your own distro
<shahriar86> you wanted to use what you like
<Tuhin_> most people dont have the knowledge to understand that AMD is better
<shahriar86> the buyer the consumer have the ultimate power
<shahriar86> that's the thing
<shahriar86> most people don't care much
<Tuhin_> only when they know the truth
<shahriar86> :)
<Tuhin_> yes thats right
<shahriar86> and whose fault is it?
<Tuhin_> most ppl dont care
<Tuhin_> the system.....
<shahriar86> if I as a consumer don't want to open my eye and choose my own product its my failure
<shahriar86> not the fault of the govt. not the fault of external agencies
<shahriar86> its solely my fault
<Tuhin_> yes
<Tuhin_> people trying to change the Gov's mind ...but the Gov is not changing....
<Tuhin_> making BD part of SAU
<Tuhin_> india will be the main power in SAU....
<Tuhin_> we will lose what we gained in 1971 AND 1947...
<sagir42> সালাম
<sagir42> আপনারা সবাইকে কেমন আছেন?
<Tuhin_> walaikum salam sagir42 
#ubuntu-bd 2012-05-20
<shahriar86> Tanvir: 
<shahriar86> hi bhai
<obakfahad> lol
<obakfahad> ?
#ubuntu-bd 2013-05-14
<sakibccr> hello
<sakibccr> anyone there?
#ubuntu-bd 2014-05-14
<tangim> NaSb
#ubuntu-bd 2014-05-15
<tangim> ekushey : forum ta active korar bebostha koren :'(
#ubuntu-bd 2014-05-18
<Rezwan> abhra, কেমন আছেন?
<abhra> Rezwan, আমি ভালো আছি। আপনার কি খবর?
<Rezwan> আছি মোটামোটি
<Rezwan> নরেন্দ্রে মোদি জেতায় খুশি?
<abhra> আমাদের এখানে মোদী জেতেন নি। মমতাদি জিতেছেন। :)
<Rezwan> হাহাহা
<Rezwan> abhra, পশ্চিমবঙ্গের মানুষ কি মোদি কে চায় না?
<abhra> কিছু মানুষ তো নিশ্চয় পছন্দ করেন, কিন্তু সংখ্যাগরিষ্ঠ মানুষের পছন্দ নয়
<Rezwan> মোদি কে পছন্দ না হওয়ার কারণ?
<abhra> ধর্মীয় গোড়ামি
<Rezwan> উনাকে তো ভারতে উন্নয়নের কান্ডারি হবেন বলে ধরা হচ্ছে
<abhra> হলে ভালো। hitler কেও তো germany র উন্নয়নের কান্ডারি ভাবা হত!!!! 
<Rezwan> হাহাহা ভাল যুক্তি
<Rezwan> dr_, new nick? :)
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-17
<Kilos> hi NaSb 
<NaSb> Hello Kilos
<NaSb> are you fine?
<pavlushka-> hello every one
<pavlushka-> heya NaSb, Salam
<Kilos> hi pavlushka- 
<pavlushka-> how are you kilos?
<pavlushka-> gotta have a shower, see ya
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<pavlushka-> fine ,  thanks
<Kilos> i go eat
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-19
<pavlushka-> Hello every one!
<pavlushka-> Good morning Kilos!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka- 
<pavlushka-> How are you?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<Kilos> im very busy outside so cant chat today
<pavlushka-> Cool, have a nice day.
<Saiful> hello...........
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> hi Ekushey you ok?
<Kilos>  been away for quite a while
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-20
<Kilos> QA tell pavlushka Go read -pk logs for today
<QA> Kilos: Okay, I'll tell pavlushka on freenode
<pavlushka-> Heya Kilos,  howdy? Going back to my place, :)
<Kilos> good
<pavlushka-> Hopefully I'll be on from tomorrow,:)
<pavlushka-> See ya, on a bus now, chao
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-21
<pavlushka-> Hello every one!
<pavlushka-> Hello Kilos!, I'm home!
<pavlushka-> But my fixed line is down for 4 days, :(
<Kilos> hi pavlushka- 
<Kilos> and NaSb 
<pavlushka-> Hello Kilos!
<pavlushka-> Salam NaSb
<Kilos> did you see that chat on pk
<Kilos> haha
<NaSb> Hello Kilos, pavlushka :)
<NaSb> How all?
<Kilos> pavlushka- do you speak urdu
<pavlushka-> I can understand it vocally, and can hardly  recognize the alphabets
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> some guy tried to chase me yesterday from the pk channel because i didnt speak urdu
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> he should have know better
<pavlushka-> Lol
<Kilos> there is too much intolerance in that whole area
<Kilos> people must relise politics and ubuntu dont mix
<Kilos> realise
<pavlushka-> Yeah, its hot in here, :p
#ubuntu-bd 2016-05-22
<pavlushka-> Hello Kilos!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka- 
<Kilos> are you well lad?
<Kilos> when is this channel going to grow
<pavlushka-> Do you have any experience on linux mint?
<Kilos> Ekushey arent you talking to me anymore?
<Kilos> nope i am an ubuntu fan
<Kilos> only use ubuntu and kubuntu
<pavlushka-> I once used mint but trying to help a mint user with grub with win10
<pavlushka-> Its just my bad luck!
<Kilos> what is the problem
<Kilos> sudo update-grub should work
<Kilos> booting problems?
<Kilos> you can install boot-repair on mint and that will fix boot probs
<Kilos> you can even download boot-repair iso and use that from cd
<Kilos> pavlushka- ^^
<Kilos> and teach people to use irc #linuxmint
<pavlushka-> Limited internet for that guy and i dont know what actually he is doing! And sudo update-grub seems not working for him.
<Kilos> how are you connecting to him?
<Kilos> you havent told me what the actual problem is yet
<pavlushka-> Windows10 is out of the menu, he used some gui grub editor, dont what he has done but update-grub does not restore windows entry
<Kilos> only boot-repair will do it
<pavlushka-> He was actually trying to set Windows10 as grub's default boot.
<pavlushka-> Ok, copy that.
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiTnYqequ7MAhUqAcAKHdqYCV4QFgguMAI&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntugeek.com%2Fboot-repair-simple-tool-to-repair-frequent-boot-problems.html&usg=AFQjCNEShxGObnf3f9-sI0ZzISz_tzBxlA&sig2=mMwItf3tPYUROMVIfq40vQ
<Kilos> grub with always show linux as default
<pavlushka-> Thanks
<Kilos> otherwise he has a job to reinstall windows
<pavlushka-> I guess bootsect/fixmbr will fix windows boot.
<Kilos> i havent used that, but boot-repair always worked for me
<Kilos> all depends what he has actually done to windows
<pavlushka-> Yeah
<Kilos> he might have destroyed the boot sector
<Kilos> but boot-repair could fix it
<pavlushka-> No his mint boots
<Kilos> can he still boot into mint?
<Kilos> good then he can get boot-repair
<pavlushka-> Ok  i'll tell him
<pavlushka-> And how was the day?
<Kilos> quiet and yours?
<Kilos> nearly bedtime for me
<pavlushka-> So night, sleep tight, see ya
#ubuntu-bd 2017-05-17
<walrider> helo helo helo :D
#ubuntu-bd 2017-05-19
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka ill be lurking, bad bad flu getting worse still
<Kilos> so sleeping lots
<pavlushka> Kilos: me too :p
<Kilos> whew
<Kilos> rest lad
 * pavlushka to shower
<zaki> hi pavlushkaand Kilos
<zaki> LjL: Brainstorm and others :D
<zaki> u-la-la: how are you doing?
<zaki> hello fossilizer
<zaki> nice nick
<LjL> Brainstorm is a bot, but he says hi anyway
<pavlushka> Hi zaki!
<pavlushka> zaki: How is the weekend?
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<zaki> weekend? :|
<zaki> with two class 
<zaki> one in morning and other one in evening
<zaki> :3
#ubuntu-bd 2017-05-21
<pavlushka> .w Panchagarh, Bangladesh
<u-la-la> Can't find anything in Wikipedia for "Panchagarh, Bangladesh".
<pavlushka> .wc Panchagarh, Bangladesh
<u-la-la> Invalid arguments! Try, .windchill without any parameters.
<pavlushka> .fc Panchagarh, Bangladesh
<u-la-la> [Panchagarh, Bangladesh] SUN: 94.2F (34.6C) / 74.0F (23.3C), Dew: 75.2F (24.0C), Wind: 4.7mph (7.6kmh), Rain until PM, starting again in AM. | MON: 95.7F (35.4C) / 74.9F (23.8C), Dew: 76.3F (24.6C), Wind: 6.2mph (10.0kmh), Light rain until AM, starting again overnight.
<u-la-la> [Panchagarh, Bangladesh] TUE: 93.7F (34.3C) / 77.0F (25.0C), Dew: 76.8F (24.9C), Wind: 5.5mph (8.9kmh), Light rain in AM. | WED: 96.7F (35.9C) / 77.2F (25.1C), Dew: 77.9F (25.5C), Wind: 6.8mph (11.0kmh), Light rain until PM, starting again overnight. (Powered by Dark Sky, darksky.net)
<Nahiyan> .fc Dhaka, Bangladesh
<u-la-la> [Dhaka, Bangladesh] MON: 101.7F (38.7C) / 82.0F (27.8C), Dew: 78.7F (25.9C), Wind: 7.8mph (12.5kmh), Heavy rain starting in AM. | TUE: 102.8F (39.3C) / 82.0F (27.8C), Dew: 78.8F (26.0C), Wind: 7.6mph (12.2kmh), Partly cloudy until PM.
<u-la-la> [Dhaka, Bangladesh] WED: 103.6F (39.8C) / 82.3F (27.9C), Dew: 78.3F (25.7C), Wind: 7.8mph (12.6kmh), Rain starting in AM. | THU: 103.2F (39.6C) / 81.8F (27.7C), Dew: 76.7F (24.8C), Wind: 9.1mph (14.7kmh), Partly cloudy overnight. (Powered by Dark Sky, darksky.net)
<Nahiyan> Dyiiing
 * LjL fans Nahiyan
<Nahiyan> I took a shower and stood under a high-speed ceiling fan only to feel normal
<Nahiyan> now i have been heated up to ambient temperature again heh
<Nahiyan> and the apparent temperature is just 29.3C
<LjL> it said in Telangana (southern India) almost 200 people have died from the heatwave...
<Nahiyan> Damn... I don't doubti t
<Nahiyan> There's also this virus going right now, an outbreak of something called CHIKU virus
<Nahiyan> Transmitted by mosquitos, similar to dengue
<LjL> mosquitoes have been moving to places where there were only other species before, and carrying new diseases with them
<Nahiyan> thankfully it's not very dangerous, mortality rate is low, and symptoms are only (a) joint paint, (b) fever
<Nahiyan> aedes aegypti is supposed to be rare in the city here
<LjL> here i used to only have mosquitoes in the summer but now they barely go away in the coldest winter month only
<Nahiyan> but that's the vector for CHIKU virus
<Nahiyan> hmm
<Nahiyan> You know what surprised me was learning that even extremely cold places have mosquitos
<LjL> Finland is full of them but only for like one month
<LjL> but in that one month they party
<Nahiyan> Heh...
<Nahiyan> Singapore doesn't have any... somehow
<Nahiyan> I heard you can keep your windows open -- no mosquitos
<LjL> i wish i had window nets
<Nahiyan> Most newer buildings here do. Ours though are missing this thing in the edge between two window panes
<Nahiyan> so they can get in through that crack
<LjL> .fc Milan, Italy
<u-la-la> GeocoderTimedOut: Service timed out (file "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/geopy/geocoders/base.py", line 163, in _call_geocoder)
<Nahiyan> I just put tissue in there :p
<LjL> .fc Milan, Italy
<u-la-la> [Milan, Italy] MON: 82.6F (28.1C) / 51.5F (10.8C), Dew: 51.1F (10.6C), Wind: 1.5mph (2.4kmh), Partly cloudy until PM. | TUE: 87.1F (30.6C) / 58.5F (14.7C), Dew: 57.2F (14.0C), Wind: 0.8mph (1.2kmh), Mostly cloudy starting in AM.
<u-la-la> [Milan, Italy] WED: 87.9F (31.1C) / 61.8F (16.5C), Dew: 58.3F (14.6C), Wind: 1.7mph (2.8kmh), Mostly cloudy until PM. | THU: 86.5F (30.3C) / 61.2F (16.2C), Dew: 58.4F (14.7C), Wind: 3.2mph (5.1kmh), Drizzle overnight. (Powered by Dark Sky, darksky.net)
<LjL> 31°C, you say...
<LjL> how about no?
<LjL> let's make it 25
#ubuntu-bd 2018-05-14
<pavlushka> Hey zaki, whassup?
<zaki> hey 
<zaki> I'm fine 
<pavlushka> zaki: had yuor diiner?
<zaki> on going :D 
<zaki> how about you?
<pavlushka> zaki: I am ok.
<pavlushka> zaki: trying to tream myself by watching a movie
 * pavlushka watching kaahani 2
<zaki> wow
<zaki> :D 
<pavlushka> s/tream/treat
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: zaki: trying to treat myself by watching a movie
<zaki> good way
<pavlushka> yeah
<zaki> how is it?
<zaki> that movie
<pavlushka> zaki: its a bidya balan movie, supposed to be good, realistic, I dont like to mush fictitious story where the protagonist has awesome power or luck, in short heroism
<pavlushka> zaki: for instance, take Shahrukh Khan movies where when the Hero tries to do something, things just happens
<pavlushka> *happen
<zaki> aha. :D 
<zaki> what about superman, batman etc. :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: :d, well you start watching the movie knowing it to be unreal, fictitous and too much happening. like watching a circus or magic show.
<zaki> right :D
#ubuntu-bd 2018-05-19
<pavlushka> zaki: hey!
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: getting bored!
<zaki> how?
<pavlushka> zaki: post me some interesting links, got nothing to do
<zaki> he he
<zaki> https://www.sudosatirical.com/articles/local-man-reconsidering-relationship-finds-girlfriend-using-nano/
<u-la-la> [ Local Man Seriously Reconsidering Relationship After Finding Girlfriend Using Nano ] - https://www.sudosatirical.com
<pavlushka> zaki: https://www.sudosatirical.com/articles/president-trump-says-canonical-just-not-rich-enough-to-be-stealing-peoples-data/
<u-la-la> [ President Trump Says Canonical 'Just Not Rich Enough' to Be Stealing Peoples Data ] - https://www.sudosatirical.com
<zaki> :D 
<zaki> will leave now 
<zaki> ta ta
<pavlushka> ta ta
#ubuntu-bd 2018-05-20
<pavlushka> hey zaki 
<zaki> \o/
<zaki> u-la-la, how are you? 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-05-15
<Kosai> hello!
<Kosai> is anyone online?
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<zaki> how are you doing ?
<pavlushka> zaki: Hello!
<pavlushka> zaki: I am doing fine, hope to do beeter :p
<zaki> good luck :D 
<zaki> বাড়িতে আছেন ?
<pavlushka> zaki: hmm
<pavlushka> zaki: আপনার কি খবর?
<zaki> এইতো ভালোই। 
<zaki> ব্যস্ত মোটামুটি। 
<pavlushka> zaki: There is nothing better than a busy life, one of my teachers used to say :)
<zaki> pavlushka, I think so. :) cause It helps me stay away from many bad things. :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: night night
#ubuntu-bd 2019-05-16
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: hey, you this late! what's up?
<zaki> pavlushka, nothing serious. :P I just don't sleep before seheri. 
<pavlushka> aha
<pavlushka> my ceiling fan broke yesterday
<zaki> এই গরমে!!  ঠিক করছেন? আজকে? 
<zaki> আমাদের একবার হইসিল, হল এ থাকতে। সকালে যখন ঘুম ভাংসে তখন দেখি একটা তার এর মধ্যে ঝুলে আছে কোন রকম। 
<pavlushka> zaki: I meant fan is not working, didn't came down.
<zaki> :3 \
<zaki> he he
<zaki> এখন বুঝতে পারসি। 
<zaki> pavlushka, good night & morning
#ubuntu-bd 2019-05-18
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> feeling sleepy
<zaki> ta ta
#ubuntu-bd 2019-05-19
<pavlushka> /help
<pavlushka> -h
<pavlushka> --help
<pavlushka> .help
#ubuntu-bd 2020-05-12
<LjL> earthquake felt in Kathmandu
<pavlushka> LjL: 130 kms radius will not reach us
<pavlushka> or even 210 kms
<pavlushka> that's about 518 kms away
<LjL> yeah, i just thought i'd mention it, as i only knew some of the reports were from there, but not the actual location yet
